# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Aylah [Φαίδρα, Θάσος VIII]

## Apostolos

Ας ξεκινήσουμε ένα θέμα με ένα πλοίο που σε λίγο καιρό θα τελειώσει την κατασκευή του. Το Θάσος 8 καθελκύστηκε στης 3/12/07 στης 1645 στο ναυπηγείο Περάματος ΕΛΘΩΜ! Το όμορφο σκαρί σηματοδοτεί την καλή πορεία της εταιρίας!

Προσφορά της εταιρίας είναι και η φώτο απο την καθέλκυση, την οποία ευχαριστούμε θερμά!

THASSOS VIII LAUNCHING.jpg

 Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στους ντόκους του Πέραματος πλέον για το fitting out όπως φαίνετε και εδώ
Τα συγχαρητήρια μας για την επιμονή της στις Ελληνικές κατασκευές! Μακάρι να την μιμούνταν και άλλες εταιρίες μεγάλων κεφαλαίων!
http://www.anethferries.gr/pub/el/

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές ακόμα φώτο και απο την κατασκευή του εδώ

----------


## nautikos

> Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στους ντόκους του Πέραματος πλέον για το fitting out


Παντως δεν φαινεται να ''_τρελενονται_'' να το τελειωσουν. 2-3 ατομα αν δουλευουν πανω και τα μερεμετια που μεινανε δεν ειναι και λιγα...

----------


## Apostolos

Σιγάαα σιγά για να μας έρθει η άνοιξη!THASSOS VIIΙ @ PERAMA FITTING OUT.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ωραίο μεν, με πρύμη που θυμίζει Παναγία Σουμελά εξελιγμένη (έχει χωριστή πρόσβαση για επιβάτες) :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

Τουλάχιστο αυτό πλώρα πρύμα είναι το ίδιο!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Ωραίο μεν, με πρύμη που θυμίζει Παναγία Σουμελά εξελιγμένη (έχει χωριστή πρόσβαση για επιβάτες)


Leo , μου αρεσει που λες θυμιζει ..... Γιατι δεν λες οτι ειναι ιδιο ....
Τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο ειπα

----------


## Apostolos

Άν είχε όμως νορμάλ πλώρη θα ήταν πολύ όμορφο! Άραγε τις τσιμινιέρες πότε θα τις βάλουν?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δελτίο Περάματος 27-1ου-08 και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*The Emerald - Ionian King - Λισσός - Νταλιάνα - Αρσινόη - Liberty Bell - Μακεδονία - Θάσος..... - Αίολος Κεντέρης 2.*

Σημειώστε επίσης και το *CORAL* το οποίο δεν φαίνεται στην φώτο.  :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2117

----------


## nautikos

> - *Θάσος..... -*


Προκειται για το *Θασος VIII*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε ναυτικέ σε ευχαριστώ, αν και πρέπει να σου πω ότι το ήξερα.
Απλά το θεωρώ τελείως χαζό σαν όνομα (VIXZVNCI....  :Razz: ) και για αυτό το έγραψα έτσι.  :Wink: 

Χαθήκαν δα τόσα ονόματα ??? :shock:

----------


## nautikos

Ειπα και γω τοσος λογος εχει γινει γι'αυτο τελευταια. :Very Happy: 
Απο την αλλη συμφωνω απολυτα με το σκεπτικο σου περι ονοματολογιας, τοσα πολλα και ωραια τοπωνυμια εχει η Θασος, αυτοι βρηκαν να τα ονομαζουν αλα Superfast... Ας το λεγανε πχ Πρινος, ασχημο ειναι??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νεότευκτον  :Smile: , χθες στο Πέραμα.

THASSOS.jpg

----------


## TOM

ΤΟ ΘΑΣΣΟΣ VIII ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΗΤΗ

----------


## cpt. mimis

> ¶ν είχε όμως νορμάλ πλώρη θα ήταν πολύ όμορφο! ¶ραγε τις τσιμινιέρες πότε θα τις βάλουν?


Νομίζω πως η πλώρη δεν είναι απλά όπως τη φανταζόμαστε... αλλά έχει κάτι το ωραίο... τραβάει τα βλέμματα!! Έτσι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Νομίζω πως η πλώρη δεν είναι απλά όπως τη φανταζόμαστε... αλλά έχει κάτι το ωραίο... τραβάει τα βλέμματα!! Έτσι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον.


Αν έλεγες η γέφυρα θα συμφωνούσα μάζι σου φίλε cpt. mimis. Είναι πρωτοποριακή για παντόφλα έστω και κλειστή .....

----------


## TOM

ΒΑΛΤΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ  ΑΠ'ΤΟ ΠΛΑΙ

----------


## JASON12345

Ρε παιδιά γιατί το κάνουν αυτό το έκτρωμα.
Όπιο πλοίο είναι ανοιχτό μπροστά κατά ένα 30% είναι άσχημο στάνταρ.
Ανούσιο,άμα είναι να φτιάξουν καμιά καθαρόαιμη παντοφλίτσα

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είναι πολύ όμορφο. Απλά βολέυει να έχουν καταπέλτη και όχι visor. Μακάρι να κάναμε τέτοια σκαριά και όχι αμφίδρομα

----------


## TOM

συμφωνω,,,<<apostolos>>

----------


## Apostolos

Οι νέες όμορφες τσιμινιέρες έτοιμες για τοποθέτηση!

----------


## nautikos

Μια χαρα γινεται το καραβι, αλλα πολυ καθυστερηση... Και ακομα και τωρα δεν φαινεται να βιαζονται ιδιαιτερα. Η καλη δουλεια αργει να γινει ισως...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Το ειχα δει πριν ενα μηνα περιπου στην δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη.Ψιλοετοιμο φαινοτανε.Ξερει κανεις τιποτα;

----------


## Ellinis

To πήρε το μάτι μου πριν 2-3 εβδομάδες δεμένο στο Κερατσίνι. Από τη στιγμή που δεν προλάβανε τη σεζόν δεν έχουν λόγο να βιάζονται πια.

----------


## dimitris

Φωτογραφιες απο τον δεξαμενισμο του στην πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη... :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

> To πήρε το μάτι μου πριν 2-3 εβδομάδες δεμένο στο Κερατσίνι. Από τη στιγμή που δεν προλάβανε τη σεζόν δεν έχουν λόγο να βιάζονται πια.


H συνδεση της Λημνου με Καβαλα για την οποια ειχε ακουστει εχει ψωμι και αυτη την εποχη παντως λογω των γνωστων προβληματων.

----------


## xara

Η καθέλκυση του ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zbjEl7t6lo

----------


## Thanasis89

Xara είναι γνωστό πως είσαι μετρ στο internet... Μπράβο, ωραίο βίντεο (παρά την ανάλυσή του) με ένα υπέροχο καραβάκι !  :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

Πολυ Αρητη μου θυμιζει βρε παιδια.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ακομα να φανει  :Sad:

----------


## noulos

Ρε παιδιά, τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, η πρύμνη μου θυμίζει λίγο Saos Ferries!!!  :Confused: 
Μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου, αλλά μήπως είναι σχέδια του ίδιου ναυπηγικού γραφείου;

----------


## sylver23

οταν λες saos ferries ποιο πλοιο εννοεις??

----------


## Νaval22

μάλλον γενικά στα πλοία τύπου σαος βλ παναγία σουμελά μακεδονιά και δεν συμαζευεται :Mad:

----------


## noulos

Ακριβώς!!!
Αυτές οι πανέμορφες :twisted: πρύμνες έχουν γινει σήμα κατατεθέν της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Κανενα νεο ποτε θα το δουμε απο κοντα ξερει κανεις?

----------


## sylver23

νεο δεν ξερω.αλλα μπορω να σου πω οτι σημερα που πηγα ειδα οτι εβαλαν   τα σινιαλα και βαφτηκε  η τσιμινιερα και λοιπα σημεια.επισης μπορω να σου δειξω κιολας.. :Razz: 
το πορτοκαλοκοκκινο της τσιμινερας ειναι σαν να φοσφοριζει.
γενικα ειναι ενα καραβι που μαρεσει πολυ και ευχομαι να πει καλα στην γραμμη σας (που στανταρ θα παει)

P1153063.jpg

P1153064.jpg

P1153065.jpg

P1153066.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Βλέπω πέρασε η αρρώστια (επιτέλους!) και πήραμε τα λιμάνια πάλι! Ωραίο ρεπορτάζ Συλβέστρο!! Ευχαριστούμε!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ναι γωιργο ευτυχως.ειχα σκασει να δω και το λιμπερτυ και ειπα να παω απο νμδ να δω καποια ακομα.σιγα σιγα θα δουμε και αλλα

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο το πορτοκαλι τεινει να γινει μοδα στα πλοια? δεν ειναι κι ασχημο, καθεαυτο μαλιστα, κρινοντας κατι αποχρωσεις ονοματα δεν λεμε...

----------


## samothraki

Καλησπέρα από την μαρτυρική Σαμοθράκη. Ξέρετε αν θα περνάει και από Σαμοθράκη το Θάσος 8. Όταν άρχισε να κατασκευάζεται ακούγονταν ότι θα πηγαίνει από Καβάλα, Σαμοθράκη και Λήμνο. Τώρα ακούω μόνο για Λήμνο.
Δηλαδή η Σαμοθράκη θα είναι πάλι στην απ΄έξω;

----------


## sylver23

τα τελευταια νεα λεγανε για λημνο 
αν θυμαμαι καλα θα φευγει απογευμα απο καβαλα και θα πηγαινει λημνο και το βραδυ ξανα για καβαλα.και τα πρωινα που θα ναι καβαλα θα κανει την πορθμειακη γραμμη καβαλα πρινος (θασος)


επισης κωστα τα χρωματα της ανεθ παντα αυτα ηταν απλα ειναι λιγο πιο φανταχτερα του θασος 8

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ωραιες οι φωτο.Αντε να το δουμε και απο κοντα επιτελους.

----------


## noulos

ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ;

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν το ειδα σήμερα στο μώλο ΔΕΗ. Ξέρετε που πήγε?

----------


## sylver23

εχθες που πηγα περαμα το ειδα απεναντι στα αμπελακια

----------


## Giovanaut

Χαιρετε παιδια... νεος στην φοβερη παρεα 
Οι πληροφοριες για το βαπορι στην καβαλα, το θελουν να ανεβαινει απο μερα σε μερα.... 
...αλλα κανεις ουτε καν η εταιρεια δεν λεει συγκεκριμενα πραγματα... ουτε για αφιξη, ουτε για εγκαινια... 
εσεις εχετε καμια πληροφορια για το ποτε αφηνει τον νοτο για να ανηφορησει...? 

ΥΣ: Με το Αpostolos εννοειται ο γνωστος....με το εξαιρετικο site...?

----------


## napapijri

Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα έκανε δοκιμαστικά και έπιασε 16 ναυτικά μιλιά!!
Τώρα παρευρίσκεται στο Αμπελάκι για τις τελευταίες  πινελιες!!

----------


## dimitris

Στο Αμπελακι λοιπον χθες...
thasos VIII.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Στο Αμπελακι λοιπον χθες...
> thasos VIII.jpg


 
Δημήτρη ωραία φωτο!
Όσο για το πλοίο, μου φαίνεται αρκετα καλό! 
Μάλλον είναι η ιδέα μου αλλά δεν φέρνει λίγο σε Ποσειδών Ελλας;;
Δεν ξέρω πως μου ήρθε αλλά σε λίγα σημεία μου φαίνεται πως μοιάζουν...

----------


## dimitris

> Δημήτρη ωραία φωτο!
> Όσο για το πλοίο, μου φαίνεται αρκετα καλό! 
> Μάλλον είναι η ιδέα μου αλλά δεν φέρνει λίγο σε Ποσειδών Ελλας;;
> Δεν ξέρω πως μου ήρθε αλλά σε λίγα σημεία μου φαίνεται πως μοιάζουν...


Ευχαριστω Λαζαρε! μενει να δουμε και το εσωτερικο του, εξωτερικα εχει μια δοση ομοιοτητας με το "Ποσειδων Ελλας" οπως λες :Wink:

----------


## napapijri

Εσωτερικό Θάσος 8: 
1. Σαλόνι για  400  άτομα
                                  2. 40 καμπίνες δίκλινες
                                  3.  17 καμπίνες πληρώματος

Γκαράζ:                     
1. κύριο γκαράζ    χωρητικότητας 100 Ι.Χ.
                                  2. Υπόγειο γκαράζ χωρητικότητας 45   Ι.Χ. 

Μηχ/σιο : 
                 1. 2 ΜΑΝ 4500 hp
                                 2. 3 ηλεκτρομηχανές  caterpillar 

                                 3.  βιολογικό 
                                 4. Λεβητοστάσιο 
                                 5.   bow thruster 220 kw

----------


## Giovanaut

Πραγματικα πολυ ωραια φωτο...

Τελικα συμπαθητικο εγινε....
Οι τελευταιες πληροφοριες θελουν το πλοιο να ειναι σε σταδιο τελικων επιθεωρησεων κατα την εταιρεια αλλα και τον τοπικο τυπο...

συμφωνα με πληροφοριες στην Καβαλα το πλοιο αναμενεται στο τελος αυτης της εβδομαδας....

και θα φροντισω να ειμαι στην πρωτη αφιξη...

αν αναχωσησει... παρακαλω ενημερωστε....

πολλα φιλια σε ολους τους καραβολατρες...

----------


## napapijri

Απότι γνωρίζω την Παρασκευή που μας έρχεται θα ξανακάνει δοκιμαστικά!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Απότι γνωρίζω την Παρασκευή που μας έρχεται θα ξανακάνει δοκιμαστικά!!


ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια... 
αν την παρασκευη δοκιμαστικα... δυσκολο το σαβ/κο να προλαβει ν' ανεβει....
αναμενουμε..!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Λενε στο ανεβασμα θα σταματησει και Λημνο να το γνωρισει ο Κοσμος.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Λενε στο ανεβασμα θα σταματησει και Λημνο να το γνωρισει ο Κοσμος.


Δηλαδη πριν ανεβει στη βαση του την καβαλα(πατριδα) για πρωτη φορα θα περασει απο λημνο(λατρεια) ???

περιεργο...γιατι στην καβαλα σκομα τα πραγματα ειναι ρευστα... η εταιρεια αντιμετωπιζει προβληματα και ακομη δεν μιλουν για τιποτε με σιγουρια...
...ολοι λεν "ας ερθει πρωτα το βαπορι και βλεπουμε..."

επισης η πληροφορηση... απο λημνο λεει πως περα απο την ηγεσια του νησιου...ο κοσμος δεν εχει μαθει πολλα για το πλοιο... ενω το λιμανι που χρησιμοποιειται αυτη την περιοδο...μαλλον δυσκολο θα καταστησει το να γνωρισει ο κοσμος το πλοιο....

ξερεις ημερομηνιες η κατι περισσοτερο???

----------


## dimitris

Ανοιχτο και το AIS πλεον...
Και δοκιμαστικο? αν ακουσα καλα σε μια ωρα περιπου...

----------


## napapijri

Με τα σημερινά δοκιμαστικά έπιασε 17 μίλια!
Τώρα αναμένονται τα πιστοποιητικά από τον  RINA για να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια!!

----------


## Giovanaut

ευχαριστουμε για τα νεα.... παιδια
παλι στα αμπελακια......εδεσε...???

να ετοιμαζομαι...για καβαλα...???
αυτες τις μερες ακουγετε οτι ανεβαινει....

----------


## dimitris

Περιπου στις 13:30 ξεκινησε απο τ' Αμπελακια, ξεκολισε απο τον ντοκο, αριστερη στροφη και περνωντας μεταξυ Ψυταλειας και Αταλαντης εφυγε προς Αγ.Μαρινα Αιγινας :Wink: 
1.jpg3.jpg
2.JPG4.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Ωραιο και καλοταξιδο να ειναι και ευχωμαι να μην εχει ποτε την ιδια καταληξη με το δικο μαs πλοιο το Αρητη,γιατι τα χαρακτηριστικα ειναι σχεδον ιδια. Nα μην μα το παρουν και αυτο οι Κροατεs.

----------


## dimitris

το δοκιμαστικο τελειωνει, σε μιση ωρα περιπου(17:00) θα βρισκεται παλι στα ναυπηγεια "Σπανοπουλου" στ' Αμπελακια Σαλαμινας...
Καλοταξιδο να ειναι ο Αη Νικολας παντα κοντα σε αυτους που θα το ταξιδευουν!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Καλοταξιδο και καλοτυχο.

----------


## polykas

> Περιπου στις 13:30 ξεκινησε απο τ' Αμπελακια, ξεκολισε απο τον ντοκο, αριστερη στροφη και περνωντας μεταξυ Ψυταλειας και Αταλαντης εφυγε προς Αγ.Μαρινα Αιγινας
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28083Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28085
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28084Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28086


_Πανταχού παρών ο καλός φίλος Δημήτρης...
_

----------


## dimitris

> _Πανταχού παρών ο καλός φίλος Δημήτρης..._


Ευχαριστω Γιωργο!!!
και να φανταστεις μου εχει χαλασει και το ελικοπτερο :Razz: 
κανουμε πραγματακια τωρα που μπορουμε ποτε δεν ξερεις μετα τι γινεται :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια υπαρχει περιπτωση το πλοιο να ξεκινησει το Σαβ/κο για πανω...

ή εχει εκρεμοτητες....????

----------


## Giovanaut

παιδια το πλοιο βγηκε απ το AIS

Ξερει κανεις τιποτε...???

----------


## dimitris

Δεν ειμαι και ο καλυτερος νυχτερινος φωτογραφος αλλα αμα κανεις παρεα με την νυχτερινη βαρδια ηδου το αποτελεσμα... :Very Happy: 
θα μου πεις γιατι εισαι καλος την ημερα? :Razz: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29995

----------


## polykas

> Δεν ειμαι και ο καλυτερος νυχτερινος φωτογραφος αλλα αμα κανεις παρεα με την νυχτερινη βαρδια ηδου το αποτελεσμα...
> θα μου πεις γιατι εισαι καλος την ημερα?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29995


_Πολύ ωραία η νυκτερινή σου φωτογραφία Δημήτρη.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ_

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεν ειμαι και ο καλυτερος νυχτερινος φωτογραφος αλλα αμα κανεις παρεα με την νυχτερινη βαρδια ηδου το αποτελεσμα...
> θα μου πεις γιατι εισαι καλος την ημερα?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29995


Mπραβο και πολυ καλης ποιοτητας ληψη....
για βραδυ...

αλλα αμα το χεις...!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Γιωργο και Γιαννη σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
αλλα και τον Συλβερ για την βοηθεια :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

εγω δεν εκανα τπτ...
μονο τον τριποδα δανεισα.
αμα ηταν σβηστοι οι προβολεις θα ταν ακομα καλυτερη δημητρη!!!αλλα και ετσι τελεια ειναι!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα βαλω και εγω μια φωτο του thassos VIII
IMG_9952.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Nα βαλω και εγω μια φωτο του thassos VIII
> IMG_9952.jpg


μπραβο και σε σενα ben bruce..

----------


## JIMMARG75

Εδώ οι τελευταίες πινελιές πρίν την αναχώρησή του.

----------


## hsw

έφυγε και το Θάσος 8... σύμφωνα με το ais πάει Θάσο.

----------


## dimitris

φιλε hsw το αναφεραμε εδω πριν λιγο και για το highspeed 3 την ωρα που ξεκινησανε :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

σταση αυτη την ωρα για κολατσιο στη Λημνο.ολοι στη σειρα για προαριστο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

αυτη τη στιγμη το πλοιο αναχωρει απο τη Λημνο με προορισμο τη Θασο οπου και θα παραμεινει μαχρι νεοτερας.......... με το καλο.....

----------


## Giovanaut

οι χθεσινες πρωτες του αφιξεις σε Λημνο και Θασο αντιστοιχα....
(παρμενες απο το site της εταιρειας του www.anethferries.gr)

καλως μας ορισες..........ΘΑΣΣΟΣ VIII

καλοτυχο να ειναι και ο Αγιος Νικολας παντα να 
ταξιδευει αυτο και το πληρωμα του σε γαληνιες θαλασσες με ηρεμους καιρους.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θέλω να ευχηθώ και εγώ καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο και το πλήρωμα του και πάντα με ήρεμα νερά.*

----------


## Giovanaut

Το Σαβ/κο βρεθηκα στην Καβαλα και η κατασταση εχει ως εξης...

Η εταιρεια ειναι χρεωμενη και αντιμετωπιζει πολυ σοβαρα προβληματα..
Πριν περιπου 2 εβδομαδες οι ναυτικοι της ξεκινησαν επισχεση εργασιας, η οποια συνεχιζεται μεχρι και σημερα μεχρις οτου να ικανοποιηθουν τα αιτηματα τα τους...

Οσο για το ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII πολλα ακουγονται και τιποτε δεν αποκλειεται, ακομη και το να πωληθει ουτως ωστε να αποτελεσει τη σανιδα σωτηριας για την πολυπαθη εταιρεια....

----------


## minoan7

Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και χειρότερα
Σήμερα βρέθηκα και εγώ στη Θάσο και τι δεν άκουσα!!!!Κρίμα!!
Από εμένα μερικές φωτογραφίες από το καράβι και για το πώς έχουν τα πράγματα από την Εβδόμη...
http://www.evdomi.gr/pub/starcms/rep...ar_31992_1.asp
THASSOSVIII1.jpg

THASSOSVIII2.jpg

THASSOSVIII3.jpg

THASSOSVIII4.jpg

THASSOSVIII5.jpg

----------


## napapijri

Από τι ακουστικέ  πάνε να πουλήσουν το Θάσος 1
     Πιθανόν  για να κλίσουν ορισμένες τρύπες!!

----------


## napapijri

http://www.evdomi.gr/admin/starcms/d...393&language=1

----------


## napapijri

http://www.evdomi.gr/pub/starcms/rep...ar_32838_1.asp

----------


## minoan7

Από σήμερα ξεκίνησαν τα δρομολόγια σύμφωνα με το δελτίο τύπου της εταιρείας


http://www.anethferries.gr/pub/el/ne...le.aspx?id=366

----------


## Apostolos

Ας αρχίσουμε τις φιλολογίες μας και να τολμήσουμε να αρχίσουμε τα στοιχήματα για το όνομα της νέας εταιρίας του... Του ταιριάζει το "ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ" αφού είναι της ίδιας θεωρίας!!! Ή μήπως το Ευτυχία???

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ας αρχίσουμε τις φιλολογίες μας και να τολμήσουμε να αρχίσουμε τα στοιχήματα για το όνομα της νέας εταιρίας του... Του ταιριάζει το "ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ" αφού είναι της ίδιας θεωρίας!!! Ή μήπως το Ευτυχία???


I vote for Σαρωνικος!! Ασε το αλλο... Μου φερνει στο νου το τσοκαρο!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Η και ΑΘΗΝΑ ?? Να έχει ξανά ΦΟΙΒΟΣ κ ΑΘΗΝΑ !!!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Απ' ότι ακούγεται θα το πουν "Καλλιρόη". Θα το μάθουμε σύντομα όμως.

----------


## emmanouil

Και εγω ετσι εμαθα Καλλιροη θα λεγεται

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιά ειναι η Καλλιρόη? Κόρη η μαμα?

----------


## Giovanaut

Πουλήθηκε τελικα....????

----------


## cpt babis

Καλως την... ΦΑΙΔΡΑ  :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Του δώσανε ένα πολύ ωραίο ονομα και ιστορικό στην ακτοπλοοια.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Καλως την... ΦΑΙΔΡΑ


*Όστε το νέο όνομα του πλοίου είναι ''ΦΑΙΔΡΑ''!!Πολύ όμορφο όνομα με μεγάλη ιστορία στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα.

*

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι. Φέρει βαρύ όνομα...... Ευχόμαστε να φανεί αντάξιο των προσδοκιών μας!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Αν και στεοχωριεμαι που καποιες απο τις ελπιδες μας παλι ναυαγισαν, τουλαχιστον με ικανοποιει το γεγονος οτι το βαπορακι πηγαινει σε αξια Ελληνικα χερια...!!!

Καλα ταξιδια να εχεις ΦΑΙΔΡΑ....!!!

----------


## nearxos

Ελυσε και κάνει ανάποδα...

----------


## sylver23

> Αν και στεοχωριεμαι που καποιες απο τις ελπιδες μας παλι ναυαγισαν, τουλαχιστον με ικανοποιει το γεγονος οτι το βαπορακι πηγαινει σε αξια Ελληνικα χερια...!!!
> 
> Καλα ταξιδια να εχεις ΦΑΙΔΡΑ....!!!


Τουλάχιστον Γιάννη θα σωθεί (πιστεύω) η ΑΝΕΘ με την πώληση αυτή.

----------


## lissos95

Συμφωνα με πληροφοριεs του περιοδικου εφοπλιστηs το πλοιο αγοραστηκε 14.000.000 ευρω,και θα ονομαστη ΚΑΛΛΙΡΟΗ!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τουλάχιστον Γιάννη θα σωθεί (πιστεύω) η ΑΝΕΘ με την πώληση αυτή.


 Συλβεστρο, μπορει προς το παρον να σωζεται, αλλα αν καποιοι μεσα στην εταρεια δεν αλλαξουν μυαλα, σε λιγα χρονια αν δεν φουνταρει θα γινει σαν τη σημερινη ΝΕΛ....!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το καράβι ήταν από χθες το απόγευμα δεμένο στο Νέο Μόλο, οπότε μπορεί να το δούμε πολύ σύντομα σε δράση.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ποσο καιρο περιπου θα παρει η αλλαγη σινιαλων???

----------


## noulos

Αραγε θα βαφτεί κόκκινο;

----------


## dokimakos21

Το πλοιο σημερα κατα την εισοδο του στην δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη...!! :Razz: 

P8050451.JPG

P8050452.JPG

P8050453.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε Φώτη..._ :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Κουκλί έγινε!! :Very Happy: 
Δεν περίμενα να εχουν μπει τα σινιάλα τόσο γρήγορα!!
Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη! Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Πανέμορφο σκαρί!!! Ειδικά η γέφυρα ειναι όλα τα λεφτά!! Μου θυμήζει λιγάκι Τσάμπιον...:???:
Ξέρουμε αν θα πηγαίνει μόνο Αίγινα η αν θα κατεβαίνει μέχρι Σπέτσες μέσω Μεθάνων Πόρου και Ύδρας?

----------


## laz94

Δεν νομίζω. Η εταιρία το έχει ξανακάνει χωρις επιτυχία. Βέβαια τότε ήταν και τα πλοία της hsw στη γραμμή αλλά τώρα δεν υπάρχει αλλό συμβατικό σε Υδρα και Σπέτσες οπότε θα τα πάει καλύτερα....τι να πω....μακάρι... :Very Happy: 
Αν και απότι λέει στον Εφοπλιστή Αυγούστου το πλοίο αναμένεται να δρομολογηθει στην γραμμή Σουβάλα - Αίγινα...αν και μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο να πιάνει μαζι και στα 2 λιμάνι της Αίγινας......ίσως πάει και Αγκίστρι όπως είχε πει και ο Flying Cat 2 στο θέμα της εταιρίας.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Το πλοιο σημερα κατα την εισοδο του στην δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη...!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51609
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51610
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51611


 *Πρωινός πρωινός βλέπω ο Φώτης!!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες Φώτη!!!*
*Το πλοίο είναι πολύ όμορφο με τα νέα του χρώματα!!Του εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία στην νέα του γραμμή(όποια και να είναι αυτή)!!*

----------


## laz94

Ξέρετε μήπως πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια περίπου??
Και αυτή η εταιρία δεν έχει φταξει και κανένα site να ενημνερωνόμαστε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:  :Razz: !!!!!!!

----------


## Sotiris1785

το πιθανοτερο παυ εχει ακουστει μεχρι στιγμης ειναι για 5 δρομολογια την ημερα Πειραιας-Σουβαλα με διανυκτερευση στην Σουβαλα εκτος Σαββατο που θα μενει στον Πειραια ποτε ξεκιναει δεν ξερω

----------


## emmanouil

Ο Σταυρος Γενιτσαρης πλοιαρχος στο Φαιδρα απο το Ποσειδων Ελλας

----------


## noulos

Πολύ όμορφο στα κόκκινα!!!
Επίσης μου φαίνεται πιο "ζωηρό" το χρώμα σε σχέση με τον Φοίβο!

----------


## Nautikos II

Καλοταξιδο

PHEDRA [4].jpg

PHEDRA [7].jpg

PHEDRA [9].jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Το πλοιο μοιαζει οντως παρα πολυ στο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Nautikos II, το πλοίο έχει καταστρώματα και καραβολατρικές γωνιές.... σύντομα θα το ταξιδέψουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ευχαριστούμε Nautikos II, το πλοίο έχει καταστρώματα και καραβολατρικές γωνιές.... σύντομα θα το ταξιδέψουμε


Ωραιο πλοιο και σιγουρα εχει ¨και καραβολατρικές γωνιές¨ :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελειο το βαπορακι οπως το περιμενα!!!!!Καλα του ταξιδια!!

----------


## Panos80

Το πλοιο ηρθε το σαββατο στη σουβαλα και εκανε μια γνωριμια με το κοσμο. καθε μιση ωρα δηλωνε τη παρουσια του με απανωτα σφυριγματα. Υπηρχε μπουφες και μπορουσες να γυρισεις ολο το πλοιο εκτος της γεφυρας. Ομορφο μεσα με πολλες καραβολατρικες θεσεις εξω. Δυστυχως δεν ειχα μαζι μου φωτ.μηχανη. Ακουσα οτι ξεκινα δρομολογια την τριτη η την τεταρτη. Καλα ταξιδια να εχει.

----------


## nearchos

το πλοιο μπήκε σήμερα στον Πειραιά και έδεσε δίπλα στο ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.
Καλά ταξίδια !!!

----------


## mitilinios

> το πλοιο μπήκε σήμερα στον Πειραιά και έδεσε δίπλα στο ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.
> Καλά ταξίδια !!!



Πράγματι, χτες πραγματοποίησε τα δύο πρώτα του δρομολόγια για Σουβάλα. 
Καλά ταξίδια  :Very Happy:  και καλή επιτυχία στην καινούργια του γραμμή αν και μπαίνει στο τέλος της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό.  :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Ενα μικρο αφιερωμα εδω, 
*καλα ταξιδια*
012.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Δεν έιναι καθόλου κακό.....και εσωτερικά πολύ όμορφο.....καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες στο βαπόρι στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα του......ο αϊ νικόλας πάντα δίπλα τους.

----------


## dimitris

αυτο ειναι ηθικο μαλλον... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ισως το εχει διαβασει παπας και ειναι ευλογημενο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
κατσε να δω ποση ωρα θα μεινει το ποστ...

----------


## aegina

Elpizw na meinei na mi figei opws to ARTEMIS... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Πριν λιγους μηνες αυτα τα post για τα πρωτα δρομολογια  περιμενα να τα γραφω εγω....

Δεν πειραζει...

Χαιρομαι ομως γιατι αυτο το καραβακι ειναι δημιουργημα του Βορα και απο οτι φαινεται το συμπαθησατε....

Καλα σου ταξιδια ΦΑΙΔΡΑ....

----------


## ndimitr93

Τα ναυπηγεία :mrgreen: μας εντάσσουν στο πρόγραμμά τους την ναυπήγηση του πλοίου...Μήπως κάποιος έχει καμμία κατάμπαντη φωτογραφία του πλοίου?? :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Τα ναυπηγεία :mrgreen: μας εντάσσουν στο πρόγραμμά τους την ναυπήγηση του πλοίου...Μήπως κάποιος έχει καμμία κατάμπαντη φωτογραφία του πλοίου??


 
Νικο ειχα ανεβασει καποιες εδω...Ελπιζω να σε βοη8ουν κ να φτιαξεισ αλλο ενα αριστουργημα...!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Δυστυχώς δεν με βοηθούν.... :Sad:

----------


## Panos80

Παιδια καλημερα. Το πλοιο εχει ξεκινησει κανονικα, αλλα η εταιρια του δεν εχει καποιο site να δουμε  τα δρομολογια του. Σε ενα ηχογραφημενο τηλ. που εχω το αναφερουν ως αχαιος και το openseas δεν εχει καν για προορισμο τη σουβαλα. Υπαρχει καποιο αλλο site που να εχει δρομολογια πλοιων;

----------


## dokimakos21

Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *ΦΑΙΔΡΑ*
*Πειραιας 30/08/09*

*P8300890.JPG*

*Αυτη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σε βοη8αει Νικο*

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *ΦΑΙΔΡΑ*
> *Πειραιας 30/08/09*
> 
> *P8300890.JPG*
> 
> *Αυτη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σε βοη8αει Νικο*


Αν ήταν πιο μπροστα θα με βοηθούσε πιο πολύ αλλά μου κάνει!

----------


## laz94

Να ρωτήσω κάτι??
Το πλοίο πάει μόνο Σουβάλα ή πιάνει και άλλα λιμάνια?? (π.χ. Αίγινα)

----------


## ndimitr93

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι??
> Το πλοίο πάει μόνο Σουβάλα ή πιάνει και άλλα λιμάνια?? (π.χ. Αίγινα)


Μόνο Σουβάλα....αλλά δρομολόγια δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα...

----------


## laz94

> Μόνο Σουβάλα....αλλά δρομολόγια δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο!
Όσο για τα δρομολόγια δεν νομίζω να τα δεις σε site της εταιρίας γιατι δεν βλέπω να φτιαχνει ποτέ site!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Έυχομαι να φτιάξει!
Αλλά δρομολόγια μόλις βρήκα στο gtp.gr
Ωρίστε!!! 
http://www.gtp.gr/greekferries_searc...Date=31/8/2009

----------


## ndimitr93

Μαλιστα....ευχαριστώ Λάζαρε! 4 δρομολόγια ημερησίως...

----------


## ndimitr93

Ξέρουμε βυθισμα του πλοίου??

----------


## leonidas

*Φαιδρα* χτες 30/8/09 αφιξη στον Πειραια... :Very Happy: 

DSCN2207.jpg

DSCN2209.jpg


DSCN2219.jpg

DSCN2223.jpg

συνεχιζεται... :Cool:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

2 φωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή του άφιξη στον Πειραιά:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

practicam1 (8).jpg η 2η φωτό

----------


## laz94

> *Φαιδρα* χτες 30/8/09 αφιξη στον Πειραια...
> 
> DSCN2207.jpg
> 
> DSCN2209.jpg
> 
> 
> DSCN2219.jpg
> 
> ...


Λεωνίδα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> 2 φωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή του άφιξη στον Πειραιά:


Γράφουμε όμως και την πηγή απο κάτω.... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Η ομορφότερη έκπληξη του φετεινού καλοκαιριού είναι εδώ... χαρσιμένη στον φίλο aegina.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο Φαίδρα  :Surprised: 

PHEDRA.JPG

----------


## sg3

ξερει καποιος τι θα γινει με το φαιδρα?θα μεινει σουβαλα ή θα το δουμε στην αιγινα και στο αγκιστρι?

----------


## DimitrisT

Προχτεσινή αναχώρηση της Φαίδρας από τον Πειραιά.
DSCF2328.jpg

DSCF2329.jpg

----------


## ΑΙΓΙΝΙΤΗΣ

Η άφιξη του Φαίδρα στο λιμάνι της Σουβάλας στις 22/08/09 για την πρώτη γνωρημία με τους ταξιδιώτες του.

----------


## ΑΙΓΙΝΙΤΗΣ

παιδιά sorry έκανα λάθος θα το φτιάξω και θα τις ανεβάσω. :Confused:

----------


## ΑΙΓΙΝΙΤΗΣ

Φαίδρα λοιπόν 22/08/09.Η γνωριμία

IMG_2222bb.jpg

IMG_2224bb.jpg

IMG_2226bb.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Η Φαίδρα κατά την χτεσινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.

----------


## DimitrisT

14/9 Η Φαίδρα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## sg3

ξερουμε τα δρομολογια της φαιδρας μετα τις 25-9.?η χελενικ τα εχει βγαλει!δα δουμε τη φαιδρα αιγινα αγκιστρι?

----------


## Apostolos

Πολλά απόνερα στην πλώρη λόγω έλλειψης βολβού...
Ειναι όμως όμορφο...

PHEDRA.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Κοντοξαδερφο του πρωην _ΑΡΗΤΗ_ και με αρκετα στοιχεια απο _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ και _ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ_.
Χαρακτηριστικα ομοιοτητας οι Τσιμινιερες και το ΠΡ αλμπουρο με την αντιθετη κλιση.
Με αλλα 5-6 ιδια πλοια φτιαγμενα στην Ελλαδα,εχουμε λυσει με καταλληλα πλοια τις επδοτουμενες γραμμες για 20 χρονια απροβληματιστα.

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Φαίδρα πλέον κάνει δρομολόγια και για Αίγινα!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sg3

νομιζω οτι κανει μονο 2 δρομολογια!1 την παρασκευη και 1την κυριακη!τα υπολοιπα ειναι σουβαλα.σκοπος ειναι να το βαλει να κανει 2-3 για αιγινα καθημερινα κι ας εχει και την σουβαλα.

----------


## leonidas

Μπραβο στην Εταιρια!!!
Και εις ανωτερα!  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Harry14

Κοιταζωντας την παραπανω φωτο νομιζω οτι η γεφυρα ειναι λιγο μεγαλη για το μεγεθος του.

----------


## vinman

Λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά,Κυριακή 27 Σεπτέμβρη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58585

----------


## napapijri

ορισμένες φωτογραφίες απο την κατασκευή!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...18-10-2009. 

AIGINA 067.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πόσο δύσκολο είναι άραγε να μπεί βολβός στο πλοίο? Εχει μια ιδιαίτερη μορφή η γαστρα στην πλώρη και άκουσα ότι ψάχνουν τρόπο να αυξήσουν λίγο την ταχύτητα του με την προσθήκη βολβού.

----------


## Thanasis89

Νομίζω Απόστολε ότι είναι αρκετά δύσκολο. Και αν τελικά προσθέσουν βολβό το μόνο που θα καταφέρουν είναι να σπαταλήσουν χρήματα και να αυξήσουν την κατανάλωση πετρελαίου. Και αυτό κατά την γνώμη μου, επειδή το πλοίο αγγίζει τα 96 μέτρα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο βολβός δεν έχει καμία απολύτως επίδραση στην ταχύτητα ή γενικά στην όλη συμπεριφορά της γάστρας σε αυτή την κατηγορία πλοίων) και παράλληλα είναι έτσι σχεδιασμένη (προσέξτε σε εικόνες της ναυπήγησης) που δεν έχει κάτι ιδιαίτερο σαν γάστρα ώστε να επωφεληθεί από την προσθήκη βολβού. 

Θα ήθελα όμως να μας βοηθήσουν και οι ειδικοί της παρέας. Γιατί ο Απόστολος είχε μια εύλογη και ωραία απορία.

----------


## Leo

Μέχρι να βγούν οι ειδικοί και να μας πουν, να πω κι εγώ την γνώμη μου.... Βολβός, αν δεν ήταν αμφίπλωρη, μπορεί να είχε ένα νόημα. Τώρα ειδικά που χρησιμοποιεί τον πλωρίο καταπέλτη στην Σουβάλα χωρίς προδιγραφές κούφιου ντόκου (εννοώ ντόκο με κενό απο κάτω), βρίσκω ακόμη δυσκολότερη την κατασκευή βολβού προδιαγραφών που να του δώσει δρόμο. Θανάση νομίζω ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο το μήκος του πλοίου για να έχει βολβό αποδοτικό. Εδώ έχουν οι Μπρούφες  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Να διευκρινήσω ότι δεν είμαι ειδικός., απλά εμπειρικά έτσι το βλέπω.

----------


## Νaval22

ο βολβός είναι σημαντικό στοιχείο των σύγχρονων εμπορικών πλοίων και μπορεί να ενσωματωθεί σε οποιαδήποτε γάστρα με εξαίρεση τα παγοθραυστικά τα ρυμουλκά η κάποια πολύ γρηγορα ταχύπλοα

δεν υπάρχουν κατηγορίες μήκους στις οποίες δεν χρησιμεύει ο βολβός,ούτε σημαίνει πως επειδή μια γάστρα σχεδιάστηκε χωρίς βολβό,αυτός δεν θα τη βοηθούσε αν υπήρχε,το θέμα είναι να καταλάβει κανείς αν ο βολβός χρειάζεται στη ταχύτητα που πρόκειται να λειτουργήσει το πλοίο η όχι

μπορεί όμως να υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι ένας βολβός θα βοηθούσε την μείωση της αντίστασης και θα έδινε κάποια άυξηση στη ταχύτητα ωστόσο το πιο σχήμα βολβού θα έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά στο μέγιστο βαθμό είναι κάτι που μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί μόνο μέσα απο διαδικασία μοντέλων σε πειραματικές δεξαμενές,μιας και δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα τα μαθηματικά εργαλεία σε υπολογιστές που να μπορούν να προβλέψουν με ακρίβεια το αποτέλεσμα,αν κάποιος λοιπόν θέλει να κάνει σωστή δουλειά πρέπει να κάνει πειράματα τα οποία όμως στοιχίζουν ανάλογα αλλιώς υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να βάλει ένα βολβό που να βοηθήσει ελάχιστα η καθόλου.

κατά τη γνώμη μου έφοσον έχουν καταλάβει πως αν το πλοίο είχε βολβό θα είχε πλεονέκτημα έπρεπε όποιος το σχεδίασε να το σχεδίαζε έτσι τώρα η διαδικασία θα έχει κόστος...

----------


## Apostolos

Οι Ανθρώποι απο την Θάσσο το θέλαν το βαπόρι για να προσσεγγίζει σε "λιμάνια" με ελάχιστα βάθη. Ετσι η πλώρη έπρεπε να μοιάζει με "παντόφλα" Πιθανολογώ ότι μια τέτοια παρέμβαση θα άλλαζε αρκετά προς το καλύτερο την υδροδυναμική του αλλα το θέμα ειναι αν αξήζει τον κόπο. Ισως να αξήζει μιάς που το πλοίο ειναι νέο και έχει λαμπρό μέλλον είτε για εκμεταλεύση είτε για πούλημα  :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Είχε σχολιαστεί σε μια συζήτηση με γνώστες ότι η τοποθέτηση βολβού στους Μπρούφες ήταν "'ακυρη".  :Smile:  Θα μείνω στην απάντηση του Στέφανου όσο αφορά την βελτίωση της ταχύτητας... Και θα πω ότι η παράμετρος που έθιξε ο Leo αλλά και ο Apostolos είναι ουσιαστική για το αν αξίζει η επένδυση. 

Leo δεν θα το έλεγα αμφίπλωρο... Απλά έχει καταπέλτη στην πλώρη... :-D

Πάντως για το λαμπρό μέλλον του είμαι σίγουρος από την στιγμή που βρίσκεται υπό την κτήση μιας τόσο σταθερής και σοβαρής εταιρείας...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...18-10-2009.

AIGINA 065.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 001.jpg

----------


## konigi

Μια εκ των πολλών σημερινών αναχωρήσεων του πλοίου...
Αφιερωμένες σε όλο το Φόρουμ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 002.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο konigi_

----------


## konigi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Απόλλωνα

----------


## polykas

*Στον φίλο Απόλλων...*


polykas.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Στον φίλο Απόλλων...*
> 
> 
> polykas.jpg


_Ευχαριστω φιλε polyka και ανταποδιδω._
F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 033.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 032.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas και Ben Bruce._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PHEDRA στον πειραια πρωι

IMG_8528.JPG


Αφιερωμενη στους ΤSS APOLLON & Apostolos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 2-11-2009.

PHOTO 004.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Ben Bruce_

----------


## leonidas

Πολλες ομορφες ληψεις πεφτουν απο την ομορφη επισης ''ΦΑΙΔΡΑ''... :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

DSCN0700.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο leonidas_

----------


## leonidas

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ...30/8/09... :Very Happy: 

DSCN2242.jpg


χαρισμενη στον TSS APOLLON  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62727


Πολύ ωραία φώτο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PHEDRA στον πειραια 31\10\2009


IMG_8834.JPG

----------


## GEOCAL

Κατά την διάρκεια της μίας ώρας και ενός τετάρτου που περιμέναμε στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, με καταιγίδα και απαγορευτικό, την Φαίδρα να αναχωρήσει γιατί είχε μπλεχτεί η άγκυρα.

IMG_0069.jpg

IMG_0074.jpg

IMG_0073.jpg

IMG_0072.jpg

IMG_0071.jpg

----------


## GEOCAL

Και στο σαλόνι ένα σημάδι της αρχικής πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας...

IMG_0075.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και στο σαλόνι ένα σημάδι της αρχικής πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας...
> 
> IMG_0075.jpg


Ακόμα δεν τα αλλάξανε αυτά??? Από αύριο πιστεύω να τα αλλάξουν...... :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ φιλε.

----------


## leonidas

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί βρίσκεται στον μόλο ΔΕΗ από το μεσημέρι που το πήρε το μάτι μου??? :Surprised: 

phedra.PNG

----------


## laz94

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί βρίσκεται στον μόλο ΔΕΗ από το μεσημέρι που το πήρε το μάτι μου???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64509


Λεωνίδα το πλοίο έδεσε εχτές για την ατήσια του *αν δεν κανω λάθος*!!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Λεωνίδα το πλοίο έδεσε εχτές για την ατήσια του *αν δεν κανω λάθος*!!!


Κάνεις λάθος :Cool: ....έκανε σήμερα το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο στις 1430-1500 (δεν ξέρω τα δρομολόγια αλλά κάπου εκεί) και μετά έδεσε για την ετήσια ακινησία όπου θα γίνουν αλλαγές και διορθώσεις και μπορεί και βολβός..... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*To ΦΑΙΔΡΑ στον μωλο της ΔΕΗ....*

*PB111284.JPG

PB111285.JPG*

----------


## Leo

Την πάτησα! είχα πρόθεση να πάω μια βόλτα μέχρι την Αίγινα, αλλά άργησα μάλλον να το πάρω απόφαση...

----------


## laz94

> Κάνεις λάθος....έκανε σήμερα το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο στις 1430-1500 (δεν ξέρω τα δρομολόγια αλλά κάπου εκεί) και μετά έδεσε για την ετήσια ακινησία όπου θα γίνουν αλλαγές και διορθώσεις και μπορεί και βολβός.....


A! OK! Απλά είχα διαβάσει στον Εφοπλιστή που έλεγε οτι θα εδενε στις 9 Νοεμβρίου! :Wink:  :Surprised: ops:
Sorry για την λάθος πληροφορία!

----------


## raflucgr

late afternoon departure on 28/08/09.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-Μια καταπλωρη για τον φιλο polyka...*

PB111286.JPG

----------


## sg3

τι γινεται με τις εργασιες?προχωρουν?

----------


## Apostolos

Φτιάχνουν τα σκέπαστρα στην πρύμη, πέφτει βάψιμο στα καταστρώματα και γενικά υπάρχει μια κινητικότητα. Νομίζω ότι ετοιμάζουν τους χώρους και για τα MES (Marine Evacuation System)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 003.jpg

----------


## nkr

Αφιξη του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ στο μεγαλο λιμανι.Αφιερωμενη στους tss apollon,ben bruce,cpt babis,laz 94,apostolos και sg3.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1259826994

----------


## sg3

ποτε θα μπει στη γραμμη?και ποια λιμανια θα πιανει?(υπαρχει περιπτωση να το δουμε αγκιστρι?)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αφιξη του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ στο μεγαλο λιμανι.Αφιερωμενη στους tss apollon,ben bruce,cpt babis,laz 94,apostolos και sg3.
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1259826994


Σε ευχαριστω και σου ανταποδιδω.
F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 023.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...

AIGINA 065.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,despo,Tasos@@@,nkr,dokimakos21,NaiasII._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 240.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,despo._

----------


## polykas

_Από τον Ν.Μ.Δ το πλοίο πέρασε απέναντι στον μώλο ΔΕΗ για την συνέχιση των εργασιών του._

----------


## ορφεας

Ξέρει κανείς μήπως ποία θα είναι τα ακριβή δρομολόγιά του;(Δηλαδή οι ώρες)

----------


## polykas

> _Από τον Ν.Μ.Δ το πλοίο πέρασε απέναντι στον μώλο ΔΕΗ για την συνέχιση των εργασιών του._


_Oρίστε και φωτό για τον καλό φίλο Απόλλων..._

polykas 12.jpg

----------


## sg3

τι αλλαγες εχουν γινει στο πλοιο?
αν δεν κανω λαθος ξεκιναει 24-12

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Oρίστε και φωτό για τον καλό φίλο Απόλλων..._
> 
> polykas 12.jpg


 Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε polyka.

----------


## Leo

Οι τελευταίες πινελίες για την Φάιδρα που καλοπίζεται και ομορφάινει. Παρατήρησα όμως και αλλαγές, αφού το κάτω ανοικτό (δύο κομμάτια στην μέση) κατάστρωμα έκλεισε με ανοιγόμενα παράθυρα. Δανείζομαι την *φωτογραφία* του TSS APOLLON, για να την συγκρίνετε με την δικιά μου (που δεν είναι και πολύ εμφανής, αλλά οσονούπω θα την δέιτε live).

ARO0001 220fedra.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του το πλοίο με αναχώριση απο τον Πειραιά στις 06:50 και πριν πέντε λεπτά αναχώρισε απο την Σουβάλα.
Στο open seas λέει οτι θα παέι αγκίστρι στις 26/12/2009 (09:00-10:30), 27/12/2009 και 28/12/2009.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PHEDRA αφιξη στον πειραια


IMG_9073.JPG

Για τους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos,  tasos @@@

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αλλη μια τρομερη φωτο φιλε Ben ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Βρέθηκε το αδερφάκι του Φαίδρα, που έχει το όνομα KORCULA. Ταξιδεύει Split-Marseille. Ταχύτητες ίδιες με το Φαίδρα μας. (φωτό από το Marine Traffic)

KORCULA.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Βρέθηκε το αδερφάκι του Φαίδρα, που έχει το όνομα KORCULA. Ταξιδεύει Split-Marseille. Ταχύτητες ίδιες με το Φαίδρα μας. (φωτό από το Marine Traffic)
> 
> KORCULA.jpg


το φαιδρα ελληνικης ναυπηγησης δεν ειναι;;;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Βρέθηκε το αδερφάκι του Φαίδρα, που έχει το όνομα KORCULA. Ταξιδεύει Split-Marseille. Ταχύτητες ίδιες με το Φαίδρα μας. (φωτό από το Marine Traffic)
> 
> KORCULA.jpg


Είναι το πρώην ΑΡΗΤΗ 
Μπορείς να διαβάσεις περισσότερα εδώ:http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=20589

Δεν πρέπει να είναι αδελφάκι του Φαίδρα.....εξάδελφο ίσως....
Επίσης το KORCULA-ΑΡΗΤΗ έχει βόλβο.....το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII δεν έχει.....έχουν απλά κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστηκά......

----------


## ορφεας

Εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου έως και της 28/01/2010.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πριν...

PHOTO 019.jpg

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Μετα...

DSCN0912.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Φαιδρα στον Σαρωνικο (προς Αιγινα) στις 2.1.2010.


phedra 2.1.10.jpg

----------


## Leo

χεχεχε!! είσαι παντού  :Very Happy:

----------


## rihitis

Καλή χρονιά.
Γνωρίζετε αν έχει ακουστεί πως θα δρομολογηθεί πλοίο της Nova για Ύδρα;

----------


## sg3

μακαρι να  βαλουνε!

----------


## slash

Αν κρίνουμε από την προ τεσσάρων ετών αποτυχημένη δρομολόγηση του φοίβου μάλλον είναι απίθανο.Κατα τη γνώμη μου για να προσεγγίσει ξανά συμβατικό πλοίο στο γραφικό λίμανι(που λέει ο λόγος)της Ύδρας, θα χρειαστεί, όσο και αν ακούγεται υπερβολικό για ένα νήσι που απέχει μόλις 35 μίλια απο τον πειραιά,κάποια επιδότηση.

----------


## sg3

ας βγαλει το υπουργειο μια επιδοτουμενη γραμμη υδρα-σπετσες με συμβατικα και ας εχει 4-5 δρομολογια την εβδομαδα!

----------


## malkostas

> ας βγαλει το υπουργειο μια επιδοτουμενη γραμμη υδρα-σπετσες με συμβατικα και ας εχει 4-5 δρομολογια την εβδομαδα!


Νομίζω πως οι επιδοτούμενες γραμμές είναι ήδη αρκετό βάρος στο κράτος...δεν είναι και λογικό να βάζεις επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο για 35 μίλια!

----------


## rihitis

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη γραμμή Ύδρα - Σπέτσες  είναι το χειμώνα
με τα συνεχόμενα απαγορευτικά για τα δελφίνια. Είναι λυπηρό μία γραμμή που τη δεκαετία του '60 είχε γύρω στα 4 πλοία, το  2010 να μην έχει κανένα.Πάντως αν η εταίρεια ξανάβαζε πλοίο ο κόσμος  της Ύδρας και των
Σπετσών θα το έβλεπε διαφορετικά ...απο την προηγούμενη φορά.
( όταν χάσεις κάτι τότε το εκτιμάς)

----------


## Leo

> Νομίζω πως οι επιδοτούμενες γραμμές είναι ήδη αρκετό βάρος στο κράτος...δεν είναι και λογικό να βάζεις επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο για 35 μίλια!


Συμφωνώ, στο τέλος θα γίνει επιδοτούμενη και η Αίγινα. Έλεος με τις επιδοτούμενες έχει καταντήσει αηδία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη γραμμή Ύδρα - Σπέτσες  είναι το χειμώνα με τα συνεχόμενα απαγορευτικά για τα δελφίνια. Είναι λυπηρό μία γραμμή που τη δεκαετία του '60 είχε γύρω στα 4 πλοία, το  2010 να μην έχει κανένα.Πάντως αν η εταίρεια ξανάβαζε πλοίο ο κόσμος  της Ύδρας και των Σπετσών θα το έβλεπε διαφορετικά ...απο την προηγούμενη φορά.
> ( όταν χάσεις κάτι τότε το εκτιμάς)


Πες τα χρυσόστομε πες τα!!

----------


## emmanouil

Ακυβερνητο για 10 λεπτα εμενινε σημερα το Φαιδρα στο πρωιονο δρομολογιο απο Σουβαλα για Πειραια οταν στα μεσα περιπου της διαδρομης σταματησε εντελως ξαφνικα. Οι επιβατες αρχισαν να ανυσηχουν γιατι δεν εγινε καμμια ανακοινωση απο τα μεγαφωνα του πλοιου. Ανεβαινω στο πανω καταστρωμα μηπως και μαθω κατι,και  με τα πολλα συνανταω καποιον της κουβερτας και μου λεει οτι ειχαν προβλημα με τα καυσιμα. Αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο προφανως καποιος θα ξεχασε να κανει την μεταγωγη στις δεξαμενες. Τα σχολια δικα σας.

----------


## Leo

Τα λάθη είναι ανθρώπινα. Τέλος καλό και πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## emmanouil

Nαι ευτυχως ολα καλα.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχει συμβεί πολλές φορές σε πλοία της Αίγινας. Μήπως θα πρέπει να ξανασκεφτούμε το ζήτημα της επάνδρωσης με περισσότερους ναυτικούς?

----------


## emmanouil

Ma αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα αν το βαπορι ειχε πολλους η λιγους ναυτικους.Ειναι θεμα καθαρα επαγγελματισμου. Να σαςε το πω και αλλιως αν εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχε θαλασοταραχη σε εκεινο το σημειο τι θα γινοταν? Πιο πολυ για τον κασμο που θα φοβοτανε μεχρι να ερθει ενα ρυμουλκο

----------


## Leo

> Ma αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα αν το βαπορι ειχε πολλους η λιγους ναυτικους.Ειναι θεμα καθαρα επαγγελματισμου. Να σαςε το πω και αλλιως αν εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχε θαλασοταραχη σε εκεινο το σημειο τι θα γινοταν? Πιο πολυ για τον κασμο που θα φοβοτανε μεχρι να ερθει ενα ρυμουλκο


Ο κόσμος φίλε μου που φοβάται, φοβάται έτσι κι αλλιώς και δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί κάθε βαπόρι να εχει συνοδεία  ένα ρυμουλκό μήπως πάθει black-out. Αυτά τα περιστατικά είναι φαινόμενα συνηθισμένα και όχι επικύνδινα (κάτι σαν να σου σβήσει το αμάξι στο φανάρι). Αν γκρινιάζουμε για το περιστατικό Πειραιάς - Αίγινα, στο Πειραιάς - Χανιά μάλλον πρέπει να διακόψουμε την γραμμή.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-Πριν απο λιγο κατα την αφιξη της στον Πειραια...!!*
*Για ολους εσας..!*
P1132010.JPG

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω οτι ουτε  μηναs δεν εχει περασει που το εβαψαν και μπροστα εχουν φυγει ολα τα χρωματα. Γιατι???

----------


## noulos

Ελα ντε!!! Καλή ερώτηση!

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάτι πρόχειρο μου έρχεται κατά νου, αλλά καλύτερα να μας πουν οι ειδήμονες. Πιστεύω ότι τα μεγάλα μάγουλα και σε συνδυασμό με το ότι βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας κάνουν τα κύματα να χτυπούν με ορμή με αποτέλεσμα να αδυνατίζει η μπογιά και να φεύγει.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και παλι ειναι απαραδεχτο κατι τετοιο...Ποσο μαλλον οταν η Nova μας εχει συνηθισει σε ευχαριστες εκπληξεις ειτε μιλαμε για επιλογες καραβιων ειτε για ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων.Κακης ποιοτητας χρωματα ισως...

----------


## ορφεας

Πειραιάς 26/12/2009
faidra.JPG
Αφιερομένη σε όλους του λάτρες του πλοίου

----------


## noulos

> Κάτι πρόχειρο μου έρχεται κατά νου, αλλά καλύτερα να μας πουν οι ειδήμονες. Πιστεύω ότι τα μεγάλα μάγουλα και σε συνδυασμό με το ότι βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας κάνουν τα κύματα να χτυπούν με ορμή με αποτέλεσμα να αδυνατίζει η μπογιά και να φεύγει.


Και με νερομπογιά να το είχαν βάψει, δε θα έφευγε τόσο γρήγορα!!!

----------


## Νaval22

τουλάχιστον αυτή φεύγει μόνο,για σκέψου και άλλες νερομπογιές που αλλάζουν και απόχρωση :Wink: 

πάντως το ότι η μπογιά φεύγει προφανώς σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει γίνει σωστή προετοιμασία της επιφάνειας πρίν τη βαφή,δλδ απλά βάψανε πάνω στη μπογιά του θάσος 8,ούτε τα μάγουλα ούτε η διαμόρφωση της πλώρης παιζει ρόλο

----------


## Leo

Ο Στέφανος είναι σωστός, έτσι είναι όπως τα λέει....

----------


## Thanasis89

Σεβόμενος τις απόψεις του Σωκράτη περί ειδημόνων, κατέφυγα κι εγώ στις γνώσεις του Στέφανου ! Τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ πολύ…  :Wink:

----------


## ορφεας

Στον Πειραιά στις 26/12/2009
3.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΦΑΙΔΡΑ*
P1132013.JPG

----------


## Melis7

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά τη διάρκεια πρόσδεσης του πλοίου

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωρηση της Φαιδρας  :Very Happy: 
PEIRAIEYS 037.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αναθέρθηκε από τον φίλο karysrtos *εδώ* ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να αντικαταστήσει το Σάος ΙΙ, κατά την διάρκεια της ετήσιας εοιθεώρησης του στην γραμμή Αλεξανδρούπολη - Σαμοθράκη.

----------


## gpap2006

Πλέει ήδη ανατολικά της Σκύρου με προορισμό τη Σαμοθράκη.

----------


## MYTILENE

Το βλέπω τώρα πάνω από τη Λήμνο και μου έκανε εντύπωση ....ρε τη σου κάνει μια 4ήμερη άδεια,μένεις πίσω σε πολλά θέματα.......αλλά χαλαρώνεις και λίγο!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς τελικά???? Δεν το είχα ακούσει ή μάλλον δεν το είχα προσέξει αφού όπως ανέφερε κι ο Leo, είχε γραφτεί εδώ.... Καλά ταξίδια να έχει στα πάνω νερά.....

----------


## mitilinios

Μάλλον θα πραγματοποιήσει μόνο ένα  :Surprised:  κυκλικό δρομολόγια και μετά θα επιστρέψει στα κανονικά του δρομολόγια. :Wink:

----------


## mitilinios

Ήδη ξεκίνησε για το δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής. Ομολογώ ότι δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω γιατί ανέβηκε μέχρι την Αλεξανδρούπολη για να πραγματοποιήσει ένα μόνο κυκλικό δρομολόγιο. :Confused:  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## emmanouil

Τι κουφο ειναι αυτο??

----------


## Apostolos

Ερευνα για καλύτερη γραμμή??? Συμφωνία με Μανούση??? Σίγουρα για πλάκα δέν έκανε τέτοιο δρομολόγιο, ούτε έβγαλε και χρήμα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 249.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ κατα την αναχώρισή του απο τον Πειραιά στις 26/12/2009.
faidrra.JPG
faidrra 1.JPG
faidrra 2.JPG
faidrra 3.JPG

----------


## Ergis

> Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ κατα την αναχώρισή του απο τον Πειραιά στις 26/12/2009.
> faidrra.JPG
> faidrra 1.JPG
> faidrra 2.JPG
> faidrra 3.JPG


μισοδουλειες βλεπω πισω δεξια στα υφαλα.....

----------


## ορφεας

Φαιδρα άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 4/1/2010.
ffaidra.JPG
ffaidra 1.JPG
ffaidra 2.JPG

----------


## ορφεας

Η συνέχεια...
ffaidra 3.JPG
ffaidra 4.JPG
ffaidra 5.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Χθεσινομεσημεριανή άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76821

----------


## vinman

*....και η αναχώρηση του το απόγευμα με λίγα κυματάκια...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77116

----------


## TOM

Και οι δυο ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΤΚΙΚΕΣ φιλε VINMAN!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 10-1-2010.

DSCN0996.jpg
_Για τους φιλους  Ben Bruce,vinman,Tasos@@@,despo,laz94,Apostolos_

----------


## vinman

*Ευχαριστώ φίλε TSS APOLLON!
Για σένα αλλά και για τον φίλο Laz94!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77463

----------


## Tasos@@@

> F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 10-1-2010.
> 
> DSCN0996.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους  Ben Bruce,vinman,Tasos@@@,despo,laz94,Apostolos_


Φιλε Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω πολυ,να'σαι καλα!

----------


## Naias II

¶φιξη στο Πειραιά

Για τον φίλο TSS Apollon

----------


## laz94

> F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 10-1-2010.
> 
> DSCN0996.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,vinman,Tasos@@@,despo,laz94,Apostolos_





> *Ευχαριστώ φίλε TSS APOLLON!*
> *Για σένα αλλά και για τον φίλο Laz94!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77463


 
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και τους δυο σας για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και τις αφιερώσεις σας!!!
Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να ανταποδώσω σύντομα! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Αιγινα 18-10-2009.

AIGINA 065.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους NaiasII,vinman,laz94_

----------


## laz94

> F/B *Φαιδρα*...Αιγινα 18-10-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77786
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους NaiasII,vinman,laz94_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πολύ όμορφη!

Η επόμενη *για σενα* και για τον *vinman*...

100_1786.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφο κοντινο πλανο απο τον φιλο laz94!  Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.

----------


## vinman

*Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Laz94 και ανταποδίδω!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78048

----------


## diagoras

Η Φαιδρα αναχωρει.... 
PEIRAIEYS 034.JPG 
ΤSS APOLLON,laz94,vinman εξαιρετικα σε εσας

----------


## laz94

> Η Φαιδρα αναχωρει.... 
> PEIRAIEYS 034.JPG 
> ΤSS APOLLON,laz94,vinman εξαιρετικα σε εσας


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου! Θα προσπαθήσω να ανταποδώσω σύντομα :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Η Φαιδρα αναχωρει.... 
> PEIRAIEYS 034.JPG 
> ΤSS APOLLON,laz94,vinman εξαιρετικα σε εσας


Ευχαριστω φιλε diagoras και ανταποδιδω

DSCN0915.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους diagoras,Laz94 και ΤSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78936

----------


## diagoras

Μπραβο Μανωλη.Φοβερη φωτογραφια.

----------


## laz94

> *Για τους φίλους diagoras,Laz94 και ΤSS APOLLON!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78936


Μάνο ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ! Πολύ όμορφη φωτο!
Από που είναι τραβηγμένη???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε vinman  καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια! Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.

----------


## vinman

> Μάνο ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ! Πολύ όμορφη φωτο!
> Από που είναι τραβηγμένη???


...ακριβώς δίπλα απο την σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων,στην παραλία... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> ...ακριβώς δίπλα απο την σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων,στην παραλία...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μάνο!!! :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Phedra-Χθεσινη αναχωριση..!*
*Για ολους εσας...!*
P2260126.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Πρωινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Laz94,TSS APOLLON,Thanasis89,dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82486

----------


## laz94

> *Πρωινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά!*
> *Για τους φίλους Laz94,TSS APOLLON,Thanasis89,dokimakos21!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82486


Eυχαριστώ! Να 'σαι καλα! Πολύ όμορφη φωτο! Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα... :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Σε μια θάλασσα από ασήμι...P1020190.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Χθές...για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Laz94,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82682

----------


## Thanasis89

Φαίδρα ! Οι Περιγραφές νομίζω περιττές...  :Wink: 
Επίσης να πω ότι τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού χθες τρελάθηκαν στα δρομολόγια !

DSC05792.jpg

----------


## vinman

*....πραγματικά πολύ δρομολόγιο...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82843

----------


## vinman

*....μα πάρα πολύ...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83712

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Φαίδρα λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Thanasis89,Vinman,Dokimakos21 και Laz94..*
P4104331.JPG

----------


## laz94

> *Το Φαίδρα λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Thanasis89,Vinman,Dokimakos21 και Laz94..*
> P4104331.JPG


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Πανέμορφη!
Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> *Το Φαίδρα λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Thanasis89,Vinman,Dokimakos21 και Laz94..*
> P4104331.JPG


*...ευχαριστώ Γιάννη...!!!
Για σένα αλλά και για τους φίλους Laz94,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,Thanasis89!!
*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84516

----------


## vinman

*...φωτιά στα κόκκινα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84987

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εν πλω στο Σαρωνικό το απόγευμα της 10ης Απριλίου...Για τον Μανώλη(Vinman),την Φανούλα και τον Θανάση(Thanasis89)..* 
P4105506.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Σε ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!
Για σένα,τον TSS APOLLON,τον Laz94,τον Thanasis89 και τον diagoras!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85973

----------


## laz94

Μάνο ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Φανταστική φωτογραφία!

----------


## Thanasis89

Φαίδρα ! Για τον Μάνο (vinman), τον Γιώργο (Trakman), τον Φώτη, την Φανή και τον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos)...

DSC05880.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα για τους Thanasis89,Nissos Mykonos,Laz94,diagoras,pantelis2009,dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87008

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Για σένα και τους* *Thanasis89,Laz94,diagoras,pantelis2009,dokimakos21 η παρακάτω φωτογραφία..!
*P4105511.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Χειμωνιατικη αναχωρηση της Φαιδρας 
003.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους vinman,thanasis89,Nissos Mykonos,laz94,pantelis2009

----------


## laz94

> *Σήμερα για τους Thanasis89,Nissos Mykonos,Laz94,diagoras,pantelis2009,dokimakos21!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87008





> *Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!*
> *Για σένα και τους* *Thanasis89,Laz94,diagoras,pantelis2009,dokimakos21 η παρακάτω φωτογραφία..!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87011





> Χειμωνιατικη αναχωρηση της Φαιδρας 
> 003.JPG 
> Αφιερωμενη στους vinman,thanasis89,Nissos Mykonos,laz94,pantelis2009


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους τρεις για τις αφιερώσεις και τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες σας!
Να 'στε καλά! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Χθές το πρωί μέσα απο όμορφα χρώματα..!!!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Φανούλα,Laz94,Pantelis2009,Rocinante!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87146

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87147

----------


## dokimakos21

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-Χθεσινη εισοδο στο λιμανι του Πειραια...!
P4270962.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάνο τρομερά χρώματα ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Να είσαι καλά !
Φώτη φαντασμαγορική !

----------


## laz94

> *Χθές το πρωί μέσα απο όμορφα χρώματα..!!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Φανούλα,Laz94,Pantelis2009,Rocinante!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87146
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87147


Φίλε Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Οι φωτογραφίες σου έχουν μαγευτικά χρώματα! :Very Happy: 
Μπράβο! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία για όλους τους φίλους..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87258

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ετοιμο να μπει στον Πειραια...!*
P4270963.jpg

----------


## vinman

> *Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ετοιμο να μπει στον Πειραια...!*
> P4270963.jpg


*Μπήκε τελικά φώτη;....
Για σένα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87458

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο πριν μπεί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την Μ.Πέμπτη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89306

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-Σημερινη Πρωινη αναχωριση...!*
*P5131391.jpg*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.

DSCN1427.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,dokimakos21,laz94_

----------


## laz94

> F/B* Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.
> 
> DSCN1427.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,dokimakos21,laz94_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η επόμενη για σενα αλλά και για τον vinman!
100_2038.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

καπου στο κερατσινι παει να αραξει αυτη τη στιγμη!!!

----------


## Super Jet

Αναχωρισε απο το κερατσινι πριν λιγα λεπτα!

----------


## laz94

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση?
Είχε ακούστει οτι το καλοκαίρι θα πηγαίνει και στο Αγκίστρι.
Αληθέυει κάτι τέτοιο??
Χίλια συγνώμη αν το έχουμε ξαναπεί αλλα εψαξα και δεν το βρήκα.. :Surprised: ops:

----------


## slash

Ριχνοντας μια κλεφτη ματια στο γκισε της εταιριας στο πειραια, το παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο θα κανει δυο δρομολογια-καθημερινα-για αγκιστρι.Τωρα αν η 11/6 εκτος απο ημερα εναρξης του μουντιαλ ειναι και εκεινη των προσεγγισεων του Φαιδρα στο νησακι του σαρωνικου η απλα προγραμματιστηκαν για να αντικαταστασει το καθηλωμενο -προφανως λογο βλαβης-στο λιμανι του πειραια απο το πρωι της δευτερας Ποσειδων Ελλας θα δειξει...

----------


## vinman

*Μπαίνοντας στον Πειραιά την περασμένη Παρασκευή!
Για τον TSS APOLLON και τον Laz94!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93867

----------


## laz94

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο! :Wink:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

24/5 από το κατάστρωμα του ΒΣ Πάρος. Για τους φίλους Apostolos & Sylver23

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1635.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Αpostolos,GiorgosVitz,laz94._

----------


## Panos80

Στον Σαρωνικο , 26/6/10

----------


## laz94

> F/B *Φαιδρα*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
> DSCN1635.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Αpostolos,GiorgosVitz,laz94._


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η επόμενη δική σου...
100_2036.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B_ Φαιδρα_...Πειραιας αποπλους 12-7-2010.
DSCN2683.jpg
_Για τον φιλο laz94_

----------


## konigi

Το αδερφάκι της Φαίδρας έξω απο το HVAR της Κροατίας.
Συγνώμη που είμαι εκτός θέματος αλλα ήθελα να σας το δείξω.

DSC01127.JPG

----------


## laz94

Για τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman και konigi... :Wink: 
100_2573.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω φιλε laz94 και ανταποδιδω_
_ F/B Φαιδρα...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
_ DSCN3074.jpg_

----------


## laz94

> _ Ευχαριστω φιλε laz94 και ανταποδιδω_
> _F/B Φαιδρα...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
> _DSCN3074.jpg_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη του Φαίδρα χθες στον Πειραιά...
*P8280167.JPG
*Φωτογραφία του 6χρονου αδελφού μου..* :Wink:

----------


## pantogias

Το Φαίδρα επιστρέφοντας στον Πειραιά, Ιούλιος 2010 :

PAN_7247u.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ως ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII τον καιρό που κατασκευαζόταν..!*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
*DSC04453.jpg*

*Φωτο:ΠαυλοςFG*

----------


## vinman

*...μόλις έχει περάσει τα φανάρια του λιμανιού την περασμένη Κυριακή..!
Για τους φίλους dokimakos21,Thanasis89,Laz94,Nissos Mykonos,leonidas,
diagoras,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109923

----------


## laz94

> *...μόλις έχει περάσει τα φανάρια του λιμανιού την περασμένη Κυριακή..!*
> *Για τους φίλους dokimakos21,Thanasis89,Laz94,Nissos Mykonos,leonidas,*
> *diagoras,TSS APOLLON!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109923


Φίλε Μάνο ευχαριστώ πολύ! ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ!
Η επόμενη αφιερωμένη σε εσένα!...
100_2571.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Φαίδρα....22/09/2010.* 
Χαρισμένη σε laz94, vinman, dokimakos21, pantogias, Nissos Mykonos, T.S.S. APOLLON &  konigi :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 111 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Φαίδρα....22/09/2010.* 
> Χαρισμένη σε laz94, vinman, dokimakos21, pantogias, Nissos Mykonos, T.S.S. APOLLON & konigi. 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 111 22-09-2010.jpg


Παντελή ωραία φωτο! Σε ευχαριτώ πολύ!
Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## nkr

Πρωινη αναχωρηση......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,tss apollon,deep blue,vinman,dokimakos 21,Καρολος και Laz 94 :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.....13/10/2010 ώρα 11.50* έρχεται φουλαριστό για Πειραιά. 
Χαρισμένη σε nkr (ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση), laz94, vinman, dokimakos21, pantogias, Nissos Mykonos, T.S.S. APOLLON & konigi :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 01 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

Φίλοι *nkr* και *pantelis2009*, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που αφιερώσατε τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!
Να 'στε πάντα καλά!
Η επόμενη εν πλω *αφιερωμένη σε εσάς* αλλά και στους *Leo, vinman, dokimakos21, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, gtogias, Joyrider, Thanasis89, konigi, IONIAN STAR...*

Εν πλω για Αίγινα: στο βάθος διακρίντεται ο Φοίβος, ένα δελφίνι και στην ακρη δεξιά, διακρίνεται το Λατω με προορισμό τα Χανιά...
100_2760.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε laz94 και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους φίλους αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 02 13-10-2010.jpg
*Φαίδρα.... λίγα λεπτά μετά την προηγούμενη.*

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2 για τις αφιερώσεις.Κοιταξτε στο θεμα του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b delfini

Το Φαιδρα καθως εισερχεται στον Πειραια.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21uuSvik4O4

----------


## f/b delfini

> Το Φαιδρα καθως εισερχεται στον Πειραια.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21uuSvik4O4


Αφιερωμενω στους dokimakos21,Thanasis89,Laz94,Nissos Mykonos,leonidas,
diagoras,TSS APOLLON, Καρολος, pantelis2009, nkr, IONIAN STAR, Joyrider.(Σε λιγο ερχονται και φωτογραφιες)

----------


## opelmanos

Πολύ ωραίο <δελφίνι δελφνινάκι :Razz: > το βίντεο σε ευχαριστούμε

----------


## f/b delfini

Εγω ευχαριστω που μπεικατε στον κοπο να δειτε το βιντεο.

----------


## opelmanos

Σιγά μωρέ ποιός κόπος ,ευχαρίστηση μας ,περιμένουμε και τις φωτό τωρα !!!

----------


## f/b delfini

Να και οι φωτογραφιες http://www.flickr.com/photos/50882056@N05/5090417734/http://www.flickr.com/photos/50882056@N05/5090416718/http://www.flickr.com/photos/50882056@N05/5090415312/(όλες ειναι κουνημενες) :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κρύωνες ή ήταν καμία καλή ύπαρξη κοντά σου και σ' έπιασε σύγκρυο!!!! :Wink:  :Razz: . Πάντως σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## f/b delfini

> Κρύωνες ή ήταν καμία καλή ύπαρξη κοντά σου και σ' έπιασε σύγκρυο!!!!. Πάντως σ' ευχαριστούμε.


Η πρωτη περιπτωση, η μονη υπαρξη ηταν τα αγουδημοπλοια και η αγιασου για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις.:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η πρωτη περιπτωση, η μονη υπαρξη ηταν τα αγουδημοπλοια και η αγιασου για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις.:lol::lol::lol:


Αυτή τότε φίλε μου για σένα και κάθε καραβολάτρη που περνά τα πάνδεινα για να μας αφιερώση μία φωτο :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 04 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

Φίλε f/b delfini ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Να 'σαι καλά!:wink:

----------


## f/b delfini

> Αυτή τότε φίλε μου για σένα και κάθε καραβολάτρη που περνά τα πάνδεινα για να μας αφιερώση μία φωτο. 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111692


Ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυυ, τελεια φωτο

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eξαιρετικο βιντεο,καλες φωτογραφιες !!!!Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

αφού σου άρεσε άλλη μία χαρισμένη σε σένα φίλε f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, laz94, opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 03 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> αφού σου άρεσε άλλη μία χαρισμένη σε σένα φίλε f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, laz94, opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 03 13-10-2010.jpg


Ακομα καλυτερη :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικη φωτο..!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Είσοδος στον Πειραιά,για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,Laz94,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111779

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman υπέροχη νυχτερινή και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, laz94, opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 05 13-10-2010.jpg
*Φαίδρα.....13/10/2010* αρκετά έξω απο τη μπούκα του Π.ειραιά

----------


## laz94

Για τους φίλους pantelis2009, vinman, f/b delfini, t.s.s apollon, ionian star, diagoras, nkr...
100_1789.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για τους φίλους pantelis2009, vinman, f/b delfini, t.s.s apollon, ionian star, diagoras, nkr...
> 100_1789.JPG


Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 118 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.
> 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 118 13-10-2010.jpg


Σε ευχαριστώ! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες σας!!!Ευχαριστω ολους για τις  αφιερωσεις!

----------


## DeepBlue

Είσοδος στον Πειραιά με παρέα...Για τους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,laz94,vinman,dokimakos21 και όλους τους φίλους της...P1050292.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue για την αφιέρωση, υπέροχη φωτο και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 119 13-10-2010.jpg
*Φαίδρα....13/10/2010, ώρα 11.56.*

----------


## laz94

> Είσοδος στον Πειραιά με παρέα...Για τους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,laz94,vinman,dokimakos21 και όλους τους φίλους της...P1050292.jpg





> Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue για την αφιέρωση, υπέροχη φωτο και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.
> 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 119 13-10-2010.jpg
> *Φαίδρα....13/10/2010, ώρα 11.56.*


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και του δυο!
Πανέμορφες φωτο! Να 'στε καλά! :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman υπέροχη νυχτερινή και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, laz94, opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111784
> *Φαίδρα.....13/10/2010* αρκετά έξω απο τη μπούκα του Π.ειραιά





> Για τους φίλους pantelis2009, vinman, f/b delfini, t.s.s apollon, ionian star, diagoras, nkr...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111790





> Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111791


 Παιδια σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο για τις αφιερωσεις,να 'σται καλα..!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Για τους φίλους IONIAN STAR, laz94, DeepBlue, T.S.S. APOLLON & vinman :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 122 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Για τους φίλους IONIAN STAR, laz94, DeepBlue, T.S.S. APOLLON & vinman. 
> 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 122 13-10-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παντελή! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Για τους φίλους IONIAN STAR, laz94, DeepBlue, T.S.S. APOLLON & vinman. 
> 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 122 13-10-2010.jpg


 Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση !!! Εξαιρετική φότο !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b delfini

Παιδια ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν, αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου. Φωτος

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Φαίδρα στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε. Αφιερωμένη σε pantelis2009, laz94....αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους του θέματος :Very Happy: !

*Φεύγει το βιλάι......!!*
SL381550.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos για την αφιέρωση και την ωραία φωτο απο ένα πλοίο που το παρακολούθησα απο την αρχή της κατασκευής του.
Φωτο λοιπόν απο το πρώτο του ταξίδι στις 10/03/2009 για Λήμνο - Θάσο. Σαν Θάσος VIII τότε. 
Χαρισμένες σε σένα f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, laz94, DeepBlue, nkr, leo85, T.S.S. APOLLON, Thanasis 89, Ιθάκη, polykas & vinman :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1489.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1490.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1493.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1496.jpg

ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1500.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos για την αφιέρωση και την ωραία φωτο απο ένα πλοίο που το παρακολούθησα απο την αρχή της κατασκευής του.
> Φωτο λοιπόν απο το πρώτο του ταξίδι στις 10/03/2009 για Λήμνο - Θάσο. Σαν Θάσος VIII τότε. 
> Χαρισμένες σε σένα f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, laz94, DeepBlue, nkr, leo85, T.S.S. APOLLON, Thanasis 89, Ιθάκη, polykas & vinman.
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1489.jpg
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1490.jpg
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1493.jpg
> ...


Εφχαριστς πολυυυυυυυυ, θεικεςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη,υπεροχες φοτο !!!!
Κοιτα στο θεμα του Ιονις !

----------


## CORFU

α ρε Παντελη σαν να ειμαι πανω στο Αρητη

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε pantelis2009 για την αφιέρωση αλλά και για την άμεση απάντηση στο θέμα των πλοιαρίων της Σαλαμίνας. Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου!!:-D

----------


## pantelis2009

> α ρε Παντελη σαν να ειμαι πανω στο Αρητη


Ήταν ανώτερο φίλε Βαγγέλη το Αρήτη. Δεν νομίζω να περάσει ξανα τέτοιο πλοίο. Κρίμα που έφυγε, θα έσπαγε όλα τα στάνταρ στη ναυσιπλοΐα :Wink:  :Sad:  .
( χωρίς βέβαια να θέλω να προσβάλω το όμορφο Φαίδρα).

----------


## laz94

> Το Φαίδρα στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε. Αφιερωμένη σε pantelis2009, laz94....αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους του θέματος!
> 
> *Φεύγει το βιλάι......!!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116547





> Ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos για την αφιέρωση και την ωραία φωτο απο ένα πλοίο που το παρακολούθησα απο την αρχή της κατασκευής του.
> Φωτο λοιπόν απο το πρώτο του ταξίδι στις 10/03/2009 για Λήμνο - Θάσο. Σαν Θάσος VIII τότε. 
> Χαρισμένες σε σένα f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, laz94, DeepBlue, nkr, leo85, T.S.S. APOLLON, Thanasis 89, Ιθάκη, polykas & vinman.
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1489.jpg
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1490.jpg
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1493.jpg
> ...


Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και τους 2!
Οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι υπέροχες! Να 'στε καλά!

----------


## dl.Ilias chief

παιδες ετοιμαστητε να αποχαιρετησετε αυτο το πλοιο γιατι πληροφοριες λενε οτι..... το εγ/ογ φαιδρα πουληθηκε!!!!!! ( μολις μαθω καποιες λεπτομεριες θα σας ενημερωσω , εκτος αν ξερει καποιος αλλος!!!!)

----------


## leo85

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos για την αφιέρωση και την ωραία φωτο απο ένα πλοίο που το παρακολούθησα απο την αρχή της κατασκευής του.
> Φωτο λοιπόν απο το πρώτο του ταξίδι στις 10/03/2009 για Λήμνο - Θάσο. Σαν Θάσος VIII τότε. 
> Χαρισμένες σε σένα f/b delfini, IONIAN STAR, laz94, DeepBlue, nkr, leo85, T.S.S. APOLLON, Thanasis 89, Ιθάκη, polykas & vinman.
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1489.jpg
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1490.jpg
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1493.jpg
> ...


 Πολυ ωραιο ταξειδι καναμε ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ τοτε ηταν τελειο :Razz:  σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση:roll:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αρκετά γρήγορος ο φίλος dl.Ilias chief γιατί εχθές μαθεύτηκε. Επιβεβαιωμένο λοιπόν απο σίγουρη πηγή, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη για που και πότε θα φύγει :Wink: .
Εύχομαι στον Cpt. Σταύρο και το πλήρωμα του τα καλύτερα.
Ας δούμε το Φαίδρα στις 13/10/2010 πριν μπει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 114 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε dl.Ilias chief δεν αμφισβητώ αυτό που αναφέρεις, όμως είναι λίγο δύσκολο να προβεί ο Λεφάκης σε μια τέτοια ενέργεια, απ' τη στιγμή που έψαχναν (κι αυτός κι ο γιος του) καιρό ένα καράβι να διπλώσει τη γραμμή της Αίγινας(συνέντευξη στον <<Ε>> Νοεμβρίου 2009). Επίσης έχουν μονοπώλειο τη γραμμή της Σουβάλας και έχουν δημιουργήσει τη δική τους <<πελατεία>> στη γραμμή της Αίγινας. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει!! :Very Happy:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ωπ φίλε pantelis2009 δεν είδα το μνμ σου, γιατί εκείνη τη στιγμή έγραφα το δικό μου. Πάντως αν είναι έτσι πάω πάσο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## slash

Το επιβεβαιωνει και εδω [url=http://www.neaepohi.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2678:-nova-ferries-qq-&catid=81:news&Itemid=198[/url] o κ.Λεφακης.Βεβαια μενει να δουμε το ποσο πωλησης ,γιατι σε μενα προσωπικα αυτα τα περι αδυναμιας συνυρπαξης δυο πλοιων κ.λ.π απ΄τη στιγμη που σ'αυτη την περιπτωση η κοινη λογικη ηθελε να "στειλουν" τον Φοιβο,μου ακουγονται βερεσε...

----------


## leo85

Το Φέδρα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι χαρισμένη στον Pantelis2009...!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Και λιπάμε που θα φύγει αυτό το ωραίο καραβάκι...!! :Confused: :|

Φεδρα.jpg

----------


## despo

Κριμα γιατι εκει που όλοι ειπαμε οτι το πλοίο επιτελους βγηκε να δουλέψει απο τον 'παροπλισμό' του στη Θάσο, το χάνουμε. Εγω πάντως πιστεύω, οτι έπιασε καλή τιμή, για τον λόγο αυτό και το πούλησαν.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυριο θ κάνω την πρώτη και απ' ότι φαίνετε τελευταία βόλτα με το καραβάκι αυτο που τόσο συμπαθήσαμε! Κρίμα, πουλάμε τα σύγχρονα και μένουμε με τις αρχαιολογίες...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Κρίμα, πουλάμε τα σύγχρονα και μένουμε με τις αρχαιολογίες...


 Σωστο αυτο που λες φιλε Αποστολη !! Δυστηχος αυτη ειναι η αληθεια !!

----------


## Apostolos

Αγαπάω τα κλασσικά σκαριά και ο Φήβος ειναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου, αλλα και η Φαίδρα άρχιζε να παίζει κάτι διαφορετικό... Βλέπεις το παρακολούθησα απο την κατασκευή του...

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό φίλε Απόστολε θα έπιασε καλά λεπτά, η αρχαιολογία τι θα έπιανε????
Κρίμα πάντως΄γιατί είναι υπέροχο καράβι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μία φωτό απ' το Φαίδρα, που ευτυχώς πρόλαβα να το ταξιδέψω κι αισθάνομαι τυχερός για αυτό! :Very Happy:  Αφιερωμένη σε όλους που αγάπησαν το όμορφο αυτό σκαρί!

20/11/2010  (ανοιχτά της Αίγινας)
SL381500.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δυστυχώς δεν θα την ξαναδούμε να διασχίζει το Σαρωνικό.... Αυτή αφιερωμένη στον Cpt του, με θερμές ευχαριστίες για τη φιλοξενία του πέρυσι το Πάσχα και για όλο το φόρουμ.* 

100_1147.JPG

----------


## CORFU

μαθαμε που παει???

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αγαπάω τα κλασσικά σκαριά και ο Φήβος ειναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου, αλλα και η Φαίδρα άρχιζε να παίζει κάτι διαφορετικό... Βλέπεις το παρακολούθησα απο την κατασκευή του...


 Εγώ να δεις τι φωτο έχω και ήμουν μαζί του και στο πρώτο του ταξίδι Πέραμα-Λήμνο-Θάσο. :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Εγώ εκείνο που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι 18 άνθρωποι (18 οικογένειες) θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα......

----------


## despo

Πολυ σωστή η σκέψη σου αγαπητέ φίλε.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δε νομίζω να φύγει τόσο άμεσα. Κατά το Φεβρουάριο μάλλον......*

----------


## Appia_1978

Η Jadrolinija ψάχνει πλοίο για να αντικαταστήσει το πρώην Αρήτη. Λέτε ...;

----------


## GEOCAL

¶κουσα ότι πάει Ιορδανία. Δεν ξέρω αν οι πληροφορίες είναι αξιόπιστες αλλά και ο Λεφάκης στο άρθρο της Νέας Εποχής Αίγινας λέει ότι θα πάει ανατολικά.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για την Jadrolinija είναι 100% σίγουρο πως δεν ισχύει. Για Ιορδανία θα δούμε....*

----------


## nearxos

Ωραίος ο Λεφάκης. Το αγόρασε 14. Ξόδεψε και κανένα ακόμα για να το προσαρμόσει στις ανάγκες του, το δούλεψε έναν χρόνο και το πουλάει 22.
http://www.kerdos.gr/default.aspx?id...rticleSource=1

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τότε είναι λογικό να το πουλήσει, και εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα...*

*EDIT: το ίδιο ακριβώς θέλαμε να πούμε.......*

----------


## slash

Aν θυμηθουμε και την περιπτωση του Αθηνα η εταιρια τελικα αποδεικνυεται μανουλα στις αγοραπωλησιες :Smile: .Απο κει και περα ισως γινομαστε μετα χριστον προφητες αλλα το ολο εγχειρημα φαινοταν απ'την αρχη οτι παει για φουντο.Μια τοσο μεγαλη επενδυση με τη κριση προ το πυλων για ενα αντιεμπορικο λιμανι οπως της σουβαλας και γενικοτερα μιας γραμμης που δουλευει 4-5 μηνες το χρονο με χαμηλο ναυλο και ελαχιστα φορτηγα δεν ηταν και οτι καλυτερο...Μπορει μεν το Φαιδρα λογω του πλωριου καταπελτη να φανταζε ιδανικο αλλα σαφως υπηρχαν και πολυ πιο φθηνες λυσεις -π.χ Οδυσσεας ελυτης-.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η Jadrolinija ψάχνει πλοίο για να αντικαταστήσει το πρώην Αρήτη. Λέτε ...;


 Γιατί να το αντικαταστήσει?????????

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Aν θυμηθουμε και την περιπτωση του Αθηνα η εταιρια τελικα αποδεικνυεται μανουλα στις αγοραπωλησιες.Απο κει και περα ισως γινομαστε μετα χριστον προφητες αλλα το ολο εγχειρημα φαινοταν απ'την αρχη οτι παει για φουντο.Μια τοσο μεγαλη επενδυση με τη κριση προ το πυλων για ενα αντιεμπορικο λιμανι οπως της σουβαλας και γενικοτερα μιας γραμμης που δουλευει 4-5 μηνες το χρονο με χαμηλο ναυλο και ελαχιστα φορτηγα δεν ηταν και οτι καλυτερο...Μπορει μεν το Φαιδρα λογω του πλωριου καταπελτη να φανταζε ιδανικο αλλα σαφως υπηρχαν και πολυ πιο φθηνες λυσεις -π.χ Οδυσσεας ελυτης-.



Το να λες ότι <<πάει για φούντο το εγχείρημα>> από που προκύπτει??
Η εταιρεία δεν χρεωκόπησε ούτε έχει οικονομικά προβλήματα.
Απλά κάνει αυτό που κάνουν τόσες κ τόσες εταιρείες που διαχειρίζονται πλοία.Αγοράζει φθηνά-πουλάει σε καλές τιμές!

----------


## costaser

> Ωραίος ο Λεφάκης. Το αγόρασε 14. Ξόδεψε και κανένα ακόμα για να το προσαρμόσει στις ανάγκες του, το δούλεψε έναν _χρόνο και το πουλάει 22._
> http://www.kerdos.gr/default.aspx?id...rticleSource=1


*Αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό θα έλεγα.*

----------


## Appia_1978

> Γιατί να το αντικαταστήσει?????????


Επειδή, πάντα σύμφωνα με πολλά Κροατικά ναυτιλιακά και τουριστικά φόρουμ, ειδικά οι κάτοικοι των νησιών που ταξιδεύει, δεν είναι καθόλου ευχαριστημένοι με τη συμπεριφορά του στη χοντρή θάλασσα. 
Εάν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, πρέπει να υπήρχαν δυστυχώς πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου το πλοίο απαγορεύτηκε να ταξιδέψει για ολόκληρες ημέρες με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό.
Το καημένο το πλοίο, το θάβουν κυριολεκτικά ...
Επιθυμούν τώρα, η Jadrolinija να το αντικαταστήσει με ένα <<κανονικό>> πλοίο ...

----------


## giorgos_249

> Επειδή, πάντα σύμφωνα με πολλά Κροατικά ναυτιλιακά και τουριστικά φόρουμ, ειδικά οι κάτοικοι των νησιών που ταξιδεύει, δεν είναι καθόλου ευχαριστημένοι με τη συμπεριφορά του στη χοντρή θάλασσα. 
> Εάν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, πρέπει να υπήρχαν δυστυχώς πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου το πλοίο απαγορεύτηκε να ταξιδέψει για ολόκληρες ημέρες με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό.
> Το καημένο το πλοίο, το θάβουν κυριολεκτικά ...
> Επιθυμούν τώρα, η Jadrolinija να το αντικαταστήσει με ένα <<κανονικό>> πλοίο ...


*Τουλάχιστον ας είναι για καλό...... (να το ξαναδούμε στην ελλάδα δηλαδή.....)*

----------


## Apostolos

Με τόσα παίρνει ένα Γιαπωνέζικο 10 ετίας 100 μέτρων 20 κόμβων (5 μύρια) βάζει άλλα 2 και το κάνει EuroSolas και φυσικά τέλειο εσωτερικά (να βάλει και η Κυρία Λεφάκη το φοβερό χεράκι της!) και του μένουν τα υπόλοιπα για σεφτέ...

----------


## TOM

Δεν υπαρχει κατα την γνωμη μου η περιπτωση να αγορστηκε απο την κροατικη  Jadrolinijaγια να αντικαταστησει το πρωην αρητη γιατι ειναι κονταδελφα και ισα-ισα το αρητη εχει καλυτερη συμπεριφορα στον καιρο κατα την γνωμη μου.Επισης φαινοταν καθαρα οτι το αρητη ειναι κατασκευασμενο για πορθμειακες γραμμες οπως κερκυρα-ηγουμενιτσα και δεν ειναι δυνατον να τα βραζει περα με τισ σχετικα γερες θαλασσες που συνανταει στην κροατια και σε ενα μεγαλης διαρκειας σχετικα δρομολογιο.

----------


## samurai

Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία αραβικών συμφερόντων.

Πιθανός αντικαταστάτης...το EKATERINI P του Παναγιωτάκη!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλοοοοο!!!!
Αντε και με νέα πλώρη!!! Εκτός αν βάλουν linkspan φιλε μου στην Σουβάλα!!!
Δέν θέλει και πολύ βάψιμο!!!

----------


## emmanouil

Δηλαδη η εταιρεια αγορασε το συγκεκριμενο βαπορι σε αντικατασταση του Φαιδρα? Ξερετε το Φαιδρα ποτε θα μας αφησει?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεν μπορεί να είναι το Αικατερίνη Π ο αντικαταστάτης του Φαίδρα. Προφανώς το "ΝΩΕ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ" κάποια άλλη εταιρεία εννοεί...... Καταρχήν αυτό δεν χωράει στη Σουβάλα αλλά πρέπει να έχει και πρόβλημα από βύθισμα επίσης.......*

----------


## Apostolos

Και γιατι να πάει Σουβάλα? Μήπως το Φαίδρα πάει? Ο Πλοίαρχος του με ενημέρωσε ότι η κίνηση στη Σουβάλα είναι απελπιστικά μικρή...

----------


## emmanouil

Τοτε τι ενοουσε?

----------


## leo85

Το Φέδρα σήμερα το πρωι στο δρομολόγιό του Πειραιάς-Αίγενα..!!!
Χαρισμένη στους: Pantelis2009,emmanouil,Apostolos,giorgos_249,samur  ai,TOM,Appia_1978...!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

φεδρα 1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ το φίλο leo85 για την αφιέρωση. Έτσι όπως το έχεις τραβήξει, τρόμαξα να το γνωρίσω :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## samurai

Να προσθέσουμε, οτι η τιμή που έπιασε το πλοίο είναι εξαιρετικά καλή αν τη συγκρίνουμε με τα 20 εκατ. που έπιασε το κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο  ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΚΓ του Αγούδημου :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> Να προσθέσουμε, οτι η τιμή που έπιασε το πλοίο είναι εξαιρετικά καλή αν τη συγκρίνουμε με τα 20 εκατ. που έπιασε το κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΚΓ του Αγούδημου


Τώρα φίλε samurai μας μπέρδεψες.... Πουθλήθηκε το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΓΚ? Αν έχουμε κάτι  περί αυτού να το συζητήσουμε στο θέμα του. Εκτός και αν είναι ενδεικτική η αναφορά σου μόνο.

----------


## samurai

Φίλε Leo, πρόκειται απλώς για μια αναφορά και με συγχωρείτε αν σας μπέρδεψα. Συνέκρινα ενδεικτικά την τιμή πώλησης του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ με την τιμή αγοράς του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΚΓ απο την Agoudimos Lines το 2004, προκειμένου να φανεί το πόσο καλή ήταν η τιμή πώλησης του κόκκινου πλοίου της Αίγινας. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση.

----------


## emmanouil

Tελικα με το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π τι εγινε??

----------


## okeanos

Τελικα εκτος απο εικασιες και φημες υπαρχει καποια επισημη ανακοινωση απο την εταιρεια για την τιμη πωλησης του πλοιου και αν οντως πουληθηκε και αποδρομολογειται ?

----------


## samurai

Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ πουλήθηκε σίγουρα στα 22 εκατ. Υπάρχει η επίσημη ανακοίνωση στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του post. :Very Happy:

----------


## okeanos

http://www.kavalanet.gr/enimerosi/ne...1291593402.php

----------


## dl.Ilias chief

10 του μηνος αποδρομολογιση του πλοιου και εν συνεχεια απολυση του πληρωματος! Ετσι τουλαχιστον ακουγεται στον πειραια!!!!!!!

----------


## emmanouil

Krima gia ton kosmo

----------


## GEOCAL

Φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα στην προτελευταία ημέρα της Φαίδρας στα γνώριμα νερά της Αίγινας αναρτήθηκε σήμερα στο ιστολόγιο Aegina First | Πρώτα η Αίγινα.

----------


## GEOCAL

Στο ίδιο ιστολόγιο, ο αποχαιρετισμός του Φαίδρα από τον Γιώργο Μπήτρο: Αντίο Φαίδρα

----------


## gpap2006

Δένει απόψε οριστικά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όντως σήμερα είναι το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου (19:15) από Αίγινα!! :Sad: 

http://www.aeginaportal.gr/

----------


## Apostolos

> Στο ίδιο ιστολόγιο, ο αποχαιρετισμός του Φαίδρα από τον Γιώργο Μπήτρο: Αντίο Φαίδρα


Εμένα μου αρέσει το σχόλιο "Αφήνει την γραμμή με 5 (!) ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓ/ΟΓ" τι να πει και η Ανάφη και οι Αρκιοί???

----------


## emmanouil

To ιδιο πραγμα ειναι??

----------


## BULKERMAN

> To ιδιο πραγμα ειναι??



To ίδιο κ χειρότερα είναι φίλε μου...

Εσύ που είσαι π.χ στην Αίγινα αν δεν φύγεις στις 10 θα φύγεις στι 12.Δεν θες στις 12?Θα φύγεις στις 17 κ πάει λέγοντας...Κάθε μέρα όμως!!

Ο κάτοικος όμως την Ανάφης η της Ψερίμου κ.λ.π 2 φορές τη βδομάδα κ αν...

Οπότε ποιος είναι σε χειρότερη μοίρα??

----------


## emmanouil

Ναι αλλα η Αιγινα ειναι μια ωρα δρομος δεν ειναι σαν την Αναφη.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ναι αλλα η Αιγινα ειναι μια ωρα δρομος δεν ειναι σαν την Αναφη.



Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία...¶ρα οι κάτοικοι του ακριτικού Καστελόριζου δεν δικαιούνται να ομιλούν για πλοίο επειδή είναι στην άλλη άκρη της Ελλάδας!!!

----------


## emmanouil

Δεν ειπα αυτο αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Ανάφη δεν έχει ούτε τον  ίδιο πληθυσμό με την Αίγινα (περίπου 14.000) ούτε την ίδια τουριστική κίνηση όλη τη διάρκεια του χρόνου! Σε περιόδους αιχμής, όπως τώρα καλή ώρα που έρχονται τα Χριστούγεννα, για να επιστρέψεις στον Πειραιά μετά των Φώτων, θα πρέπει να βγάλεις εισιτήριο απ' την Πρωτοχρονιά! Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέμε ότι οι Αναφιώτες ή οι Σικινιώτες είναι άνθρωποι κατώτερου Θεού!

----------


## emmanouil

To θεμα ειναι οτι 17 ναυτικοι μενουν ανεργοι χριστουγεννιατικα. Μακαρι να δρομολογηθει το Αικατερινη Π οπωσ ακουγεται για βολευτουν οι ανθρωποι.

----------


## CORFU

Και οι 17 ναυτικοί του ΑΙκατερινη που θα πανε? νομίζω ότι το σχόλιο σου είναι λίγο ακυρο....έτσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## emmanouil

Μηπωσ εμαθε καποιος τι εγινε στο τελευταιο δρομολογο του Φαιδρα?

----------


## sylver23

Αναχώρησε το Φαίδρα απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και αυτήν την στιγμή δένει στον ΝΜΔ .Για τις απαραίτητες εργασίες λογικά η ενδιάμεση στάση πριν την αποχώρησή της για τα ξένα .

χωρίς τίτλογδεσ.jpg

----------


## sg3

πλεον στο site φαινεται μονο το φοιβος και τα δρομολογια -λεει- θα ξεκινησουν 23-12 
http://www.novaferries.gr/index.php#/ell/home/

----------


## emmanouil

Πολυ κριμα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς πότε τελικά φεύγει???

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά ειναι μοναδικο φαινόμενο να μην ξέρει κανεις τον μυστηριώδη πλοιοκτήτη! Ούτε τα εγχώρια μέσα ούτε τα διεθνή δεν μπορούν να τον βρούν!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε το Φαίδρα εχθές 10/12 στο ΝΜΔ με τις πόρτες κλειδωμένες και χωρίς να φαίνετε άνθρωπος μέσα :Sad:  :Sad: .
Χαρισμενη σε Apostolos, emmanouil, sg3, sylver23, CORFU, karavofanatikos, T.S.S APOLLON, vinman , Leo, leo85, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 126 10-12-2010.jpg

----------


## GEOCAL

Ως φίλος του πλοίου σε ευχαριστώ pantelis2009!

----------


## naftaki

> Πραγματικά ειναι μοναδικο φαινόμενο να μην ξέρει κανεις τον μυστηριώδη πλοιοκτήτη! Ούτε τα εγχώρια μέσα ούτε τα διεθνή δεν μπορούν να τον βρούν!!!


μηπως το πιραν οι κροατες της γιαντρολινα?

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως σήμερα που πήγα Πέραμα και ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι το Φαίδρα θα πάει Ιταλία. Ίδωμεν :Wink: . Φωτο απο την τελευταία μου επίσκεψη στο ΝΜΔ. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 129.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φαίδρα στο Ν.Μ.Δ όπως φαίνετε απο το καραβάκι που πάει Σαλαμίνα- Πειραιά στις 16/12/2010. Γιατί σήμερα που γύριζα απο Πειραιά έφυγε απο κει και πήγε στο μόλο του ναυπηγείου Κανέλλου. :Wink:  (sorry αλλά κούναγε).
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 136 16-12-2010.jpg

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 139.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φαίδρα στις 23/12/2010 την ώρα που το πηγαίνουν στου Κανέλλου. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 140.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μία την ίδια μέρα, λίγο μετά. χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 142.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το σαιτ το πλοίο ονομάζεται Aylah με σημαία Ιορδανίας

----------


## Apostolos

Γενικά το πλοίο αλλάζει τελειώς, αφού όλοι οι εσωτερικοί χώροι έχουν ξηλωθεί και θα τοποθετηθούν και σωσίβιες λέμβοι. Αναρωτιέμε όμως αν άξηζε να δώσεις τόσα λευτά για ένα πλοίο που πραγματικά δέν σου κάνει 100% και το ξηλώνεις ολόκληρο... Μιλάμε για επιχειρηματικά μυαλά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα τα λές είναι φίλε Dimitris T. Η νέα του εταιρεία είναι η Arab Bridge Maritime και είναι η εταιρεία απο είχε αγοράσει και το "Αρκάδι" σημερινό M/F Pella. Επείσης να πούμε ότι το νέο του όνομα προέρχετε απο τη Μεσαιωνική πόλη AYLAH στα ερείπια της οποίας είναι κτισμένη η ¶καμπα. Επείσης AYLA OASIS θα όνομάζετε ένα νέο τουριστικό συγκρότημα που ετοιμάζετε δίπλα την πόλη ¶καμπα. 
Ίσως γι' αυτό φίλε Apostolos αυτή η αγορά ενός τόσο ακριβού πλοίου και η εκτεταμένη μετασκευή που θα γίνει. Απ' ότι άκουσα θα κλείσει τελείως ο ημίκλειστος χώρος στο πλάϊ του πλοίου, όπως και το κατάστρωμα στην πρύμη που υπήρχε το Μπάρ "Κάστρο" και θα γίνει ενιαίο σαλόνι. 
Πιστεύω ότι η αγορά του συνδέεται με την τεράστια τουριστική επένδυση που γίνεται στην ¶καμπα.
Ας δούμε και μία του φωτο στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου τραβηγμένη στις 27/12/2010 χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 155.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αν ειναι έτσι να αρχίσουμε να τους πουλάμε βαπόρια μπάς και ξαναβρεί τον δρόμο της η ακτοπλοϊα. Αλλα και πάλι επιμένω ότι σπατάλησαν τόσα λευτά για ένα πλοίο που απλά δέν τους έκανε!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πιστεύω να μην τους έκανε, φίλε Απόστολε. Είναι βαπόρι νεοτευκτο,  με μεγάλους χώρους και αξιόπλοο. Απλά αυτοί θέλουν μεγαλύτερο σαλόνι.

----------


## Leo

Η ακτοπλοΐα Απόστολε θα είχε τον δρόμο της αν τα οικονομικά της χώρας μας και όχι μόνο, ήταν καλά. Τώρα όσο για την λέξη "σπατάλησαν" οι ¶ρβες? Μπά δεν έχουν τέτοιο θέμα αυτοί....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Φαίδρα πως φαινόταν απο την Κυνόσουρα στου Κανέλλου στις 15/01/2011. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 157.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Φαίδρα σ' ένα απ' τα τελευταία του ρεμέτζα στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας!
Αφιερωμένη σε pantelis2009 (ευχαριστώ για το βιντεάκι στο θέμα του Αγ.Νεκταρίου), Leo...αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους του πλοίου, που μας άφησε τόσο νωρίς!
SL382281.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι φαίνεται και στη φωτο που τραβήχτηκε στις 24/01/2011 οι δουλειές έχουν αρχίσει και εξωτερικά. Δυστυχώς λόγο του πλοίου που ήταν δίπλα του, δεν μπορούσα τα φωτογραφήσω περισσότερο. Όταν ξανα πάω και μπορώ....... βλέπουμε. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 158 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## Anna_Makis

Nα και η ΦΑΙΔΡΑ...Με το νεο ονομα πλεον και το νεο AIS

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φαίδρα στις 07/02/2011. Ήδη το όνομα στη πρύμη το έχουν σβήσει  :Sad: .
Χαρισμένη σε Leo, Anna_Makis, karavofanatikos, Apostolos, DimitrisT, vinman, chiotis, costaser, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Cool: .


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 161 07-02-20111.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυό φωτο του Φαίδρα πιο κοντινές απο τις 07/02/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool: 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 162.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 163.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φαίδρα - Aylah ρυμουλκούμενο απο το P/K Αρχάγγελος μάλλον για το ΝΜΔ. :Wink: 
Τελικά το πήγαν στην πέτρινη του Βασιλειάδη!!!!! Μάλλον για να το δούν οι αγοραστές του και να βαφτή στα νέα του χρώματα;;;;


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 166 - AYLAH  24-02-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Παντως εδω που τα λέμε, είναι βέβαια άσχημο που το πλοίο χάνεται απο την Ελλάδα, αλλά είναι καλό που αφήνουν λεφτά οι ξένοι στα δικά μας ναυπηγεία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Φαίδρα-Aylah όπως φάνηκε στο φακό μου στις 21/02/2011 απο την Κυνόσουρα με τις προσθήκες που έκανε στην πρύμη. 
Χαρισμένη σε  Leo, Anna_Makis, karavofanatikos, Apostolos, DimitrisT, vinman, chiotis, costaser, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, T.S.S APOLLON, Thanasis89, CORFU, despo  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: :roll:
Όποιος μπορέσει ας το φωτογραφήση τώρα που είναι στην πέτρινη του Πειραιά :Cool: .


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 166 - AYLAH  21-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά Τυνίσιοι το πήραν? Τι θα γίνει όμως με το σκάφος μετά την κρίση που είχε η χώρα???

----------


## zamas

> ......Όποιος μπορέσει ας το φωτογραφήση τώρα που είναι στην πέτρινη του Πειραιά.


 P2241689.jpg

Χθεσινη φωτογραφια (24/02/2011)

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά Τυνίσιοι το πήραν? Τι θα γίνει όμως με το σκάφος μετά την κρίση που είχε η χώρα???


Δεν το πήραν Τυνίσιοι, Ιορδανοί το πήραν :Wink: .

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι πώς είναι καλύτερα εκει!!!

----------


## zamas

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124728

P2271823.jpg

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124730

*Σημερινη φωτογραφια* του AYLAH 27/02/2011

----------


## Leo

Αφού πλέον και το ais του πλοίου γράφει *AYLAH*, η αγαπημένη μας Φαίδρα μετακόμισε στην ενότητα των ξένων πλοίων δηλαδή εδώ *Aylah [Φαίδρα, Phedra - Thassos VIII]*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι πει ο φίλος Leo :Wink: . Γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω μηχανοστάσιο και μερικά στοιχεία του :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leo

Ρίξε ρίξε....., εκτός αν το κρατάς για την αποχαιρετιστήρια μέρα   :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχω αρκετό υλικό φιλε Leo, ώστε να ανεβάζω και ένα χρόνο αφού φύγει :Wink: .
Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχεία όπως τα είχα στείλει τότε στο περιοδικό Ε αλλά δεν τα δημοσίευσε :Sad: 
Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΑΣΟΣ* *VIII*κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛ.ΘΩΜ. του Περάματος, με ναυπηγό τον κ. Κώστα Περδικάρη, στις ελασματουργικές και σωληνουργικές εργασίες από την εταιρεία OCEANIC Ε.Π.Ε του κ. Μακρόγλου, στις μηχανολογικές και μηχανουργικές εργασίες από την εταιρεία MARINESOLUTION των αδελφών Αρβανίτη και στον εσωτερικό εξοπλισμό και διακόσμηση από την εταιρεία DECONA.E.   
 Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΑΣΟΣ* *VIII*με Ν.Π 11413 έχει μήκος 96,37 μέτρα, πλάτος 17,02 μέτρα και βύθισμα 3,60 μέτρα. Η πρόωση του θα γίνετε με 2 μηχανές MAN 12κύλινδρες σε σχήμα  VtypeL28/32AAME 20 HR μεγίστης απόδοσης AT 775 R.P.M και ισχύ 2.940 KW ή 4.000 B.H.P με μέγιστη πίεση καύσεως 145 Bar και θα χρησιμοποιεί καύσιμο H.F.O (HeavyFuelOil) 180mm2/s, ενώ οι προπέλες του είναι μεταβλητού βήματος. Η ταχύτητα του είναι 17-18 μίλια και η χωρητικότητα του στους 2 χώρους στάθμευσης πλέον που διαθέτει, ανέρχεται στα 150 Ι.Χ τα οποία θα κατανέμονται ως εξής: α) στο κυρίως γκαράζ (maindeck) με καθαρό ύψος 4,30 μέτρα, είναι για μικτή φόρτωση Ι.Χ και φορτηγά του οποίου η χωρητικότητα θα είναι 115 Ι.Χ και β) στο υπόγειο γκαράζ (lowerdeck) με καθαρό ύψος 2,34 μέτρα που είναι αποκλειστικά για Ι.Χ  και θα παίρνει 35 αυτοκίνητα, ενώ το πρωτόκολλο του είναι για 700 επιβάτες. 
Ας δούμε τη μία μηχανή του, το χώρο με τις γεννήτριες και το control room  ου υπάρχει στο μηχανοστάσιο.
Χαρισμένες σε Nikos Maroulis, Leo, zamas, Apostolos, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Κωστάκης,vinman, chiotis,IONIAN STAR αι όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 



ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1605.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1608.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1611.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1612.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

pw-pw! autes oi caterpillar kaine polu parapanw apo alles antistoixes mixanes!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τελικά η Φαίδρα θα βγει σήμερα από τη δεξαμενή για να μπει ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος ή θα πάρει παράταση παραμονής??

----------


## zamas

> Τελικά η Φαίδρα θα βγει σήμερα από τη δεξαμενή για να μπει ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος ή θα πάρει παράταση παραμονής??


*Βγηκε πριν απο 12 λεπτα και παει Περαμα*

----------


## zamas

> *Βγηκε πριν απο 12 λεπτα και παει Περαμα*


aylah.JPG

*Foto:* marinetraffic

----------


## Ergis

off topic.....
μετα το φαιδρα θα μπει το αγιος γεωργιος;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς σήμερα έβρεχε και φωτο απο την μετακίνηση του στο Πέραμα δεν βγήκαν. :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Aylah άρχισαν να του αλλάζουν το χρώμα εξωτερικά και το κόκκινο πλέον δεν υπάρχει. Φωτο στις 06/03/2011 τραβηγμένη απο την Κυνόσουρα, αλλά λόγο κρύου δεν είναι πολύ καθαρή :Sad: .
Χαρισμένη Mapoulis Nikos, Leo, Apostolos, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Κωστάκης, vinman, chiotis, IONIAN STAR, Εργης, zamas, karavofanatikos, xidianakis και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 169 - AYLAH  06-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Ergis

σευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη.
αυτο το καφε ειναι χρωμα η ειναι το φυσικο της λαμαρινας;;; 
(ανοητη ισως ερωτηση αλλα ετσι μου φαινεται....)

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Εργης παίζει να είναι και αυτό που λές. Είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση και δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω τη γράφει η μαούνα που είναι δίπλα του :Sad:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## xidianakis

> Στο Aylah άρχισαν να του αλλάζουν το χρώμα εξωτερικά και το κόκκινο πλέον δεν υπάρχει. Φωτο στις 06/03/2011 τραβηγμένη απο την Κυνόσουρα, αλλά λόγο κρύου δεν είναι πολύ καθαρή.
> Χαρισμένη Mapoulis Nikos, Leo, Apostolos, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Κωστάκης, vinman, chiotis, IONIAN STAR, Εργης, zamas, karavofanatikos, xidianakis και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 169 - AYLAH  06-03-2011.jpg


 
euxaristw Pantelh!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε Παντελή σ' ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω!  Χαρισμένη σε σένα, Εργης, xidianakis... αλλά και στους υπόλοιοπους φίλους του πλοίου, που μας άφησε τόσο νωρίς!! :Sad: 
Η Φαίδρα ανήμερα του Αγίου Νικολάου στον Πειραιά, 3 μέρες πριν...... το αντίο!!

SL382563.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, τους φίλους που προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .
Ας το δούμε περίπου στο τέλος του 2006, όταν κατασκευαζόταν σαν Θάσος VIII:roll: :Very Happy: .


ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 130.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 190.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 200.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 202.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 302.jpg

----------


## tsakonis

Τώρα μας πλήγωσες ........
Παντελή ίσως είμαστε οι μοναδικοί που έχουμε πάνω από 1000 φώτο του πλοίου ......

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τώρα μας πλήγωσες ........
> Παντελή ίσως είμαστε οι μοναδικοί που έχουμε πάνω από 1000 φώτο του πλοίου ......


 Έτσι είναι φίλε Τάσο :Wink: . Μόνο που εμένα μου άρεσε η κάθε νέα κατασκευή και έφαγα παπούτσια και ώρες για να τα τραβώ, ενώ εσύ δούλευες στην εταιρεία :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξανα γύρισε στα παλαιά χρώματα του Θάσος VIII απ' ότι είδα σήμερα το Aylah και παρατηρώ ότι έχει ανοιχτεί και μιά πλαινή πόρτα που δεν υπήρχε. Τραβηγμένη απο την Κυνόσουρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε rallis, tsakonis, karavofanatikos, xidianakis, Εργης, Giovanaut, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, zamas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool: 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 172 - AYLAH  17-03-2011.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ξανα γύρισε στα παλαιά χρώματα του Θάσος VIII απ' ότι είδα σήμερα το Aylah και παρατηρώ ότι έχει ανοιχτεί και μιά πλαινή πόρτα που δεν υπήρχε. Τραβηγμένη απο την Κυνόσουρα.
> Χαρισμένη σε rallis, tsakonis, karavofanatikos, xidianakis, Εργης, Giovanaut, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, zamas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 172 - AYLAH  17-03-2011.jpg


Υπέροχη!!!! Αν και μου αρέσουν περισσότερο τα λευκά βαπόρια, την Φαίδρα(Aylah) την θέλω κόκκινη!!!Τέρμααααα.........8)

----------


## giorgos_249

*θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ μερικά Ελληνικά βαπόρια να ταξίδευαν στην Ελλάδα μετά τις μετασκευές που έκαναν για τις ξένες εταιρείες.........Φαίδρα, Ωκεανός, Σουπερφαστ ΙΙ............*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Φαίδρα τι να το κάνεις πια στην Ελλάδα απ' τη στιγμή που του έβγαλαν τα ρέλια και έχτισαν όλο το πρυμνιό τμήμα?? :Very Happy:  ¶κρως αντικαραβολατρικό! :Very Happy:  Πλάκα κάνω! Παντελή ευχαριστώ για τις ωραίες σου φωτό!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ομως ετσι εχει αυξηθει πολυ το πρωτόκολλο επιβατών που δέχεται το πλοίο. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και το sun deck που πλεον θα φτανει μεχρι την πρυμνη και οχι ως τις τσιμινιερες καθως επισης και τα πλαινα decks....... Προσωπικα δεν θα μπορουσα να κατσω στο πισω καταστρωμα και οσες φορες ταξιδεψα ημουν πανω. Κρινω πιο σωστη την αξιοποιηση του deck αυτου ως σαλονι που γινεται τωρα.......*

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον πρίμα είναι γραμένο το  Aylah και απο κάτω AQABA και στα Αγγλικά και στη γλώσσα τους, ενώ πλώρα το THASSOS φαίνεται ακόμη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .
 Χαρισμένη σε rallis, tsakonis, karavofanatikos, xidianakis, Εργης, Giovanaut, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, zamas, giorgos_249, f/b delfini  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 173 - AYLAH  18-03-2011.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 174 - AYLAH  18-03-2011.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 175 - AYLAH  18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Πλέον πρίμα είναι γραμένο το  Aylah και απο κάτω AQABA και στα Αγγλικά και στη γλώσσα τους, ενώ πλώρα το THASSOS φαίνεται ακόμη.
>  Χαρισμένη σε rallis, tsakonis, karavofanatikos, xidianakis, Εργης, Giovanaut, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, zamas, giorgos_249, f/b delfini  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 173 - AYLAH  18-03-2011.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 174 - AYLAH  18-03-2011.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 175 - AYLAH  18-03-2011.jpg


Ευχαριστω  παρα πολυ!!!! Τέλειες φωτος!!!!!!!

----------


## tsakonis

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή ...... υπάρχουν και από το εσωτερικό του κάποιες φώτο εδώ ...
http://www.***********/forum/topic/1.../page__st__240

----------


## Βασιλης Λεονταρινης

> Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή ...... υπάρχουν και από το εσωτερικό του κάποιες φώτο εδώ ...
> http://www.***********/forum/topic/1.../page__st__240


 Κριμα δεν δουλευει το λινκ φιλε

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μπορεί το Φαίδρα να φεύγει και να μην το ξαναδούμε σε ελληνικά νερά, όμως εμένα μου μένει μία απορία (μπορεί να είναι και κουτή)! Γιατί τα ρέλια πρύμα είχαν μία μικρή κλίση προς τα πίσω και όχι προς τα μπρος, όπως στα άλλα πλοία??

----------


## nkr

*Εμεις παντα ετσι θα σε θυμομαστε.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,karavofanatikos,tsakonis,f/b delfini,Dimitis T.,giorgos 249 και Καρολο*
100_3974.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τι γράφει πρίμα-πλώρα ζουμαρισμένο :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε rallis, tsakonis, karavofanatikos, xidianakis, Εργης, Giovanaut, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, zamas, giorgos_249, f/b delfini, nkr, Βασιλης Λεονταρινης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 177 - AYLAH  18-03-2011.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 179 - AYLAH  18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές λεπτομέρειες (όσο μπορούν να φανούν) απο το Θάσος VIII-Φαίδρα-AYLAH στις 21/03/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους απο Θάσο, Αίγινα και όλους τους φίλους του γενικά :Razz: .


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 180 - AYLAH  21-03-2011.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 181 - AYLAH.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 182 - AYLAH.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 183 - AYLAH.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 185 - AYLAH.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

Από ότι είδα σε άλλο φορουμ αναλογου περιεχομένου με το δικο μας η νεα εταιρια ονομαζεται Ab Μarinetime και αυτο είναι το site της εταιρίας. Που έχει αγοράσει το αδελφο του Speedrunner II και τ δικο μας Αρκαδι.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καταρχην αυτα που αναφερεις εχουν αναγραφει και εδω πριν λιγο καιρο αρκει να ανατρεξεις. Οσο για την εταιρεια πλεον ειναι ολοφανερη καθως κανοντας μια βολτα θα δεις οτι το πλοιο ήδη κοσμειται απο τα νεα του σινιαλα των οποίων το βάψιμο έχει ολοκληρωθεί 100%.................*

----------


## pantelis2009

> Από ότι είδα σε άλλο φορουμ αναλογου περιεχομένου με το δικο μας η νεα εταιρια ονομαζεται Ab Μarinetime και αυτο είναι το site της εταιρίας. Που έχει αγοράσει το αδελφο του Speedrunner II και τ δικο μας Αρκαδι.


Για κοίτα στο ποστ 458 :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## f/b delfini

> Για κοίτα στο ποστ 458.


Sorryyyyy...... Δεν το είχα δει καθολου :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Aς δούμε φωτο απο τις 29/03/2011 που πλέον το όνομα είναι γραμμένο πρίμα-πλώρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 187 - AYLAH 29-03-20111.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 188 - AYLAH.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 189 - AYLAH.jpg

----------


## tsakonis

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή

----------


## pantelis2009

Μακάρι φίλε Τάσο να είχα τις επαφές που είχα παλαιά με το ναυπηγείο και θα είχατε πολύ περισσότερες και απο μέσα. Αλλά αφού δεν θέλουν να διαφημίζετε το ναυπηγείο τους, εγώ κάνω το κέφι μου και έτσι :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## yoR

η εταιρεια που το πηρε ειναι αυτη που εχει αγορασει και το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ;

----------


## pantelis2009

> η εταιρεια που το πηρε ειναι αυτη που εχει αγορασει και το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ;


 Για κοίτα στο ποστ 458 :Cool: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 05/04/2011 είχαν αρχίσει να γράφουν στις μπάντες του πλοίου την νέα του επωνυμία. Πλέον έχουν τελειώσει. Φωτο απο την Κυνόσουρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε rallis, tsakonis, giorgos_249, f/b delfini, yoR και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 190 - AYLAH 05-04-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σχεδόν έφτασε η μέρα του αποχωρισμού ή μου φαίνεται;; Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι πιστεύω και γω ότι πλησιάζει η ώρα του αποχωρισμού. Ελπίζω να σταθώ τυχερός και να το φωτογραφήσω όταν θα φύγει. Αν κάποιος μάθει το πότε θα φύγει ας το γράψει. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοίο εκτελει το δρομολογιο Aqaba - Nuweiba. 
Και μια λιτή περιγραφή του απο την ιστοσελιδα της AB Maritime

​http://www.abmaritime.com.jo/en/fleet/ayla

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FEDRA εισερχομενο στο λιμανι του πειραια πριν 3 χρονια

IMG_9075.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέρες θα μπορούσα να ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες για το Θάσος VIII - Φαίδρα - AYLAH, αφού το έχω απο την κατασκευή του και έκανα το πρώτο του ταξίδι απο του Σπανόπουλου (που ξεκίνησε) στη Λήμνο - Θάσο.
Εδώ το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ στις 25-09-2009 έχοντας ξεκινήσει απο τον Πειραιά για Αίγινα, μετά μέσα απο τη γέφυρα με θέα την αριστερή μπάντα και στη γέφυρα με τον Cpt. Σταύρο Γενίτσαρη να δίνει εντολές στο ναύτη για την πορεία.
Για όλους εσας που το αγαπήσατε.

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 38 25-09-2009.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 39.jpgΦΑΙΔΡΑ 43.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο ακουγετε το ταξιδι σπανοπουλος-λημνος -θασος και ακρως ενδιαφερον.Οι φωτο ειναι μοναδικες και παρατηρω οτι δεν εχει γινει οικονομια σε κατι

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, καμπίνες είχε;

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή, καμπίνες είχε;


Ναι φίλε μου διέθετε 48 καμπίνες, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν μέσα σε αυτές ήταν και του πληρώματος.
Φίλε Τάσο (Tsakonis) μήπως θυμάσε;;;;; 
Κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω όλο το ρεπορτάζ που είχα ετοιμάσει για τον Ε (το οποίο είναι με την παλαιά διοίκηση της ΑΝΕΘ) και ότι είχα γράψει για το πλοίο. Είναι βέβαια πολύ και πλέον ξεπερασμένο. Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνεί ή νέα διοικηση. Τάσο Ρωτησε και πες μου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FEDRA τον ιουνιο του 2010 στη θεση του

DSC01366.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Εστω και αμυδρα φερνει καπως στο νου το Ποσειδων Ελλας,στα δικα μου ματια τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα να το "κάτσουν" να το βάλουν φωτιά, να το βουλιάξουν, να του σπάσουν τις μηχανές;;; Οι άραβες και οι Φιλιππινέζοι είναι expert σ αυτα!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μακαρι να το ξαναβλεπαμε...ουτως η αλλως καινουριο ειναι!!

----------


## Apostolos

Τώρα να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο δέν ήταν και κάτι το εξαιρετικό... Μικρή ταχύτητα, άσχημο κούνημα μεγάλη κατανάλωση... Χαρακτηριστηκά τα τρελά απόνερα δείγμα ότι η γάστρα του ήταν εντελώς παντοφλάδικη

----------


## despo

PHOTO 002 b despo.jpgPHOTO 0002despo.jpg2 ακόμα φωτογραφίες στα τελευταία δρομολόγια που έκανε στα νερά μας, ένα απο τα τελευταία δημιουργήματα της ναυπηγικής μας βιομηχανίας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτο του φίλου Tsakonis απο την καθέλκυση του Θάσος VIII στις 03/12/2007. Για όλους εσάς.

ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 839.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 840.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

2 χρόνια μετά το φευγιώ του απο την Ελλάδα το ......συνέλαβα στην Ιορδανία. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 194 - AYLAH 28-04-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και από ότι είδα δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως _AYLAH_ με τα νέα του χρώματα και σινιάλα ολοκληρωμένα (εκτός και αν μου ξέφυγε), να δούμε μία από τον _Απρίλιο 2011_ στο Πέραμα.

April_2011.jpg

Bonus, μιά αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά τον _Σεπτέμβριο 2009_.

Sept_2009.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P4050496.jpg
Όταν ταξίδευε ακόμα στα νερά μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII όταν στο πρώτο του ταξίδι είχε πιάσει Λήμνο στις 12/03/2009 και όταν έφευγα από Θάσο στις 19/03 που ήταν ακόμη σημαιοστολισμένο. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1548.jpg ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII 1634.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Πρέπει να έιναι σημερινή φωτογραφία του πλοίου.

10518661_7566941.jpg
Aπό τη σελίδα της εταιρείας στο facebook

----------


## pantelis2009

ΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ. Και που δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει αυτό το πλοίο. Τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά, το κρατάνε σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το ταξιδάκι που είχα κάνει με τον αδελφό μου leo85 με το Φαίδρα στη Σουβάλα και το εισιτήριο του με ημερομηνία 24/10/2009. Για όλους τους φίλους του από Θάσο, Αίγινα..............................

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 55.jpg Αντίγραφο από ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 48.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

6 Ιανουαρίου 2010. Παιχνίδι με τα κύματα λίγο έξω από τη μπούκα του Πειραιά.

Faidra Nova Ferries.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κοσμογυρισμένο μας προέκυψε το καραβάκι. Τον τελευταίο μήνα έχουν ανέβει στο shipspotting τρεις φωτογραφίες του _που το δείχνουν στο λιμάνι του Algeciras στην Ισπανία_. Λογικά θα πρόκειται για κάποια ναύλωση, αφού ταξιδεύει με τα ίδια χρώματα και σινιάλα της εταιρείας στην οποία ανήκει στην Ιορδανία (Arab Bridge Maritime), με το ίδιο όνομα και ίδια σημαία (Ιορδανίας με λιμάνι νηολόγησης την Άκαμπα).

Η Arab Bridge Maritime, λογικά πρέπει να έχει κάποια "τακτική" συνεργασία με άλλη εταιρεία στο Algesiras, μιας και εκτός από το "δικό μας" _AYLAH_ το φετινό καλοκαίρι, εκεί δουλεύει (επίσης με τα δικά της σινιάλα) τα τελευταία χρόνια και ένα άλλο δικό της πλοίο, το _AMMAN_.

----------


## stathe174

> ...ένα άλλο δικό της πλοίο, το _AMMAN_.


Όντως σκέτο Αμάν είναι αυτό το πλοίο...

----------


## rafina-lines

Αμμάν είναι η πρωτεύουσα της Ιορδανίας, γι'αυτό το ονομάζει έτσι.  :Smile:

----------


## stathe174

Το ξέρω φίλε μου αυτό, απλά αστεϊσμός ήταν σε σχέση με την εμφάνιση του  :Tennis:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε φαίνεται η ναύλωση του και από χθες έχει ξεκινήσει η επιστροφή του. Στο AIS του γράφει προορισμός Port Said. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλώρη για το λιμάνι Tanger Med στο Μαρόκο έχει βάλει πάλι το AYLAH (e.x. Φαίδρα - Θάσος VIII) για να δουλέψει πάλι για την AFRICA MOROCCO LINE. Αυτή την ώρα ΒΔ από τη Σικελία με 15,1 μίλια.

----------


## flash13

Africa Morocco Link λεγεται η εταιρια

----------


## pantelis2009

Γράψε λάθος.
Έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί στο Μαρόκο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πρόσφατη φωτό_ του πλοίου (20 Ιουνίου) στο λιμάνι Algeciras της Ισπανίας, με τα γνωστά μας σινιάλα της AML στα φουγάρα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Προφανώς δεν ξεκίνησε με αίσιους οιωνούς η ναύλωση το πλοίου.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι φαίνεται έπαθε ζημιά στα ρέλια και στα βαρελάκια

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aylah τελείωσε με τη ναύλωση του και εχθές έβαλε ρότα για Σουέζ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φαιδρα αποπλους  απο το λιμανι του Πειραια, Ιουλιος του 2010  

_DSCN284 .jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα εισιτήριο του από την βόλτα που είχα κάνει με τον αδελφό μου στη Σουβάλα.

ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-48.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και ένα εισιτήριο του από την βόλτα που είχα κάνει με τον αδελφό μου στη Σουβάλα.
> 
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-48.jpg


_Συλλεκτικο!!!_

----------

